# Hippy TreeHugger Garage



## JordanZ870

Hi Guys!

Back to building now that the Big chores are done! (The TM says "You've been a good boy this summer so now you get slot-cave time.") Heh!

Today I completed a very nice casting by Bob...I cast it in PINK (har!) just for you...zilla!
Thank you for the beautiful body, Bob!

This Porsche 550 Spyder started out 90% fiddled with by Bob. It fit the Tjet chassis quite well but I wanted a more road-huggy look.
Minimal body hawging and post trimming allowed me to completely hide the chassis at the rockers.

I completely "Nutherized" a NOS chassis (by the book) and added a stock set of Ansen wheels with stock afx doughnuts. This chassis, in the true tjd241 ('Nuther Dave) form, will coast for days! (thanks for the book, 'Nuther Dave!)

Body details include painted vents, lights and interior with a resin driver. The windscreen is a piece of HW package lexan.

I sprayed the whole works with a clear coat and THEN noticed that the can said "Matte-Finish"! D'oh! The body has a nice look but the windscreen instantly hazed. After the clear dried, I painted a bit of Future onto the windscreen and that did seem to help a bit. It looks just like the windshield on my 1:1 truck now. Sorts clean. LOL!

Thanks for looking!
(yes, I know that my camera takes bad pics and no, there is no way of adjusting the settings.)


----------



## win43

Looks cool Joe. Wish my camera had that "make everything look good" setting. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Pinky Porsche looks like it is a fun runner...*

Joez,

That is a cool Porsche as you realy put some time into it man. I need to get that Caddy you sent me painted pink and start thrashing it around Las Zillas Raceway soon. 

You are welcome my good friend. Let the wind always stay to your back and your tires never flat spot. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Lookin' good in Pink with the tire tuck and chassis hidden!!:woohoo:

Bob...You are welcome...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

joez870 said:


> ...snip*
> (yes, I know that my camera takes bad pics and no, there is no way of adjusting the settings.)


Toss some more coal in the boiler...MORE STEAM.

Great car Joe!

Nice to see tree hugger garage get off the ground.

So thats what my spyder is gonna look like?....only green...uh Bob?


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Joe...*

Good to see ya back at it. What's next?? nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo for slot-cave time!!! Way to go Joez!!! Glad to see you building, even if it is pink, lol. Nice stance, good looking wheels...RM

P.S. READ THE LABELS


----------



## roadrner

Nice looking body. Still thinking about the color choice. :devil: 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*This Caddy gets the pink treatment someday also...*

Joez,

Have not forgotten about the Caddy you sent and it will get the Pink Phssssssssssssssh treatment someday. Thanks man I love it!




























Bob...I like Pink Cadillacs...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Joez - nice looking spyder!! nice color!!!

Bob - pink cadilliac!!! always like that car - You gonna put elvis there? 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Bob...your' list looks like it's getting longer to me...zilla, Can you give me the length measurments on the Caddy??? I don't think it will fit in the shop??? I wanted to know before I bought one. But I do likes it!!! RM


----------



## LTjet

*Caddy*

Love that body... anyone have one for sale?


----------



## JordanZ870

Hey guys!

Thank you for all the kind words...and thank you for all the things that were left unsaid about my cheap camera. LOL!

Bob, I hope you are going to rob that DC caddy of its chrome bumps when ya swipe the glass! I can hardly wait to see how she goes! :thumbsup:

LTjet, I cast the caddy a couple of years ago. I am not sure if the mold will even produce a decent casting anymore. Let me look into it and I will get back to you, yeah? 

Thanks again, guys!

I have a fowdyfow fowd pick'mup (for tjet) it the works now. I will post progress shots in the near future! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

*Fowdy Fowd Pick'mup*

Hi guys!

Here is the next custom to come along.

2 years ago, I slosh cast this HW truck to check the mold and never got around to completing the master or pouring an innner mould. I had completely forgotten about it until a week ago when I found it while cleaning up and organizing all of my slot crap.

A bit thick in some areas, I cleaned out a bit with the dremel and added posts and divorced axle hanger. It snugs right down on the chassis as it should. Glass is still undecided. When I get that bit sorted out, it will be time for primer and paint. I will keep you updated with pics.


Down on the other end of my bench: Lil' Coffin

One of my favorite bits about slot car modeling is scratch-building! Here is also a sneak peek of a project that I am guessing will take MANY hours. I will keep you updated on it also. I am very excited about this one. I am using .040 abs sheet and Bill Hall goop for the majority and the odd bit, here and there as they pop up. You can see that I have had to scale it up a bit because the DC as a resin cast would not lend itself to anything but one of VJs wild custom chassis. (I just aint that* brave) A Standard Tjet chassis was a MUST! heh!

Thanks for looking!:wave:


----------



## bobhch

That is one trick truck bud.


----------



## RC 18 MT

Wow, nice truck man. 

RC


----------



## resinmonger

*Dogs Love Trucks...*

There was an old Nissan commercial (about the time of the GIJoe 300 Z commercial) where the guy that was suposed to be Mr. K of 240 Z fame said "dogs love trucks". I must be a dog cause I love trucks too.

http://www.nissancommercials.com/nissan-vids/frontier-chair.ram

http://www.nissancommercials.com/nissan-vids/300zx-toys.mov

http://www.nissancommercials.com/nissan-vids/1996-dreamgarage.mov

For more Nissan cool commercials, the general site is:

http://www.nissancommercials.com/nissan.htm


----------



## T-jetjim

Joes- That pink spyder is awesome. Nice detail. It looks like you got some of that Matte finish clear coat on the lens. Just dip it in a little future and you'll be set. 
Love your scratch builds. I don't remeber seeing that one hot rod finished?

Jim


----------



## Bill Hall

Glad yer back off hiatus and back in the mix Joe. 'Bout darn time.

Wundering what ever happened to the truck...buried in the strata of yer work area...who'd a thunk it? snicker

Find any other trinkets or buried treasure?


----------



## raypunzel

*a spare caddy you say...I got one*

Lt, I have a spare resin caddy body that I got from a friend that i doubt that I will ever get to doing something with it. email me
[email protected]


----------



## win43

Cool looking stuff Joe. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad you finally got some time to play little cars.


----------



## satellite1

raypunzel said:


> Lt, I have a spare resin caddy body that I got from a friend that i doubt that I will ever get to doing something with it. email me
> [email protected]


If LT is no longer interested.....do you sell it to me ?.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Bumpage*



joez870 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Here is the next custom to come along.
> 
> 2 years ago, I slosh cast this HW truck to check the mold and never got around to completing the master or pouring an innner mould. I had completely forgotten about it until a week ago when I found it while cleaning up and organizing all of my slot crap.
> 
> A bit thick in some areas, I cleaned out a bit with the dremel and added posts and divorced axle hanger. It snugs right down on the chassis as it should. Glass is still undecided. When I get that bit sorted out, it will be time for primer and paint. I will keep you updated with pics.
> 
> 
> Down on the other end of my bench: Lil' Coffin
> 
> One of my favorite bits about slot car modeling is scratch-building! Here is also a sneak peek of a project that I am guessing will take MANY hours. I will keep you updated on it also. I am very excited about this one. I am using .040 abs sheet and Bill Hall goop for the majority and the odd bit, here and there as they pop up. You can see that I have had to scale it up a bit because the DC as a resin cast would not lend itself to anything but one of VJs wild custom chassis. (I just aint that* brave) A Standard Tjet chassis was a MUST! heh!
> 
> Thanks for looking!:wave:


Waitin on those new pics....cuz I have no life...hahahahahaha.


----------



## ScottD961

Bill Hall said:


> Waitin on those new pics....cuz I have no life...hahahahahaha.


Yah Me too! Nice truck joez can't wait to see it finished. The Lil Coffin though is my absolute fav custom rod of all time so really waitin on that one ! See qoute above please:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Thanks guys...
...but bummer....

Busy for a good part of the day and the TM's "just one last thing" turned into about 20.

I shot the truck and desided that I was not happy with the details. ( moldings, door seams ect) so I started filing and sanding to make it right. I ran a rat tailed file THROUGH the seam at the bottom of the door where it meets the running board. Patched it up and now it sits because the TM has desided that I have had enough slot cave time. Go figure.


Earlier in the day, I spent a goodly amount of time today trying to sort out how to wire Mullet Raceway too. A phone call to Randy (hilltop) set me straight. I decided to add reverse capabilities to my track and Professor motor site had just what I needed! I printed off a pic of the schematic and drew up my wiring as Randy sugjested. I then went shopping for supplies....and never got there. Man, it never ends. Please pick up this & that....Now we have company and they must be entertained. 

http://www.professormotor.com/trackwiring.shtml

I hope to have something to show you guys tomorrow!:wave:


----------



## ScottD961

No worries Joez I used to have a Tm too. Thanks for the wiring link though


----------



## JordanZ870

When it rains....

Hi guys.

I am absolutely bummed.

The truck is headed back into the body box. It can sit there until I don't get irritated at the sight of it. 
I painted and sanded, filed and filled 3 times. The paint I used was Kyrlon enamel. I had painted it silver as a base-coat for the red that I really wanted to brighten. In painting it silver, the coats went on beautifuly, but showed every tiny flaw that I found unexceptable. after working it over the 3 times, the silver went on smooth and showed no flaws to the body. After it had dried, I shot the red...and should have left it silver. For some freaky reason, the red decided to "orange-peel" and looks like hell. This bright red truck now looks like it has a bad rash all over it. This project has ceased to be fun so it won't be finished for a while.

On to other back yard news. 

The lil coffin is coming along nicely. The front end has been built up in preperation for carving to shape and the roof and sail panels have been gooped into place.. I have built up the insides of the panels at the corners in preperation of the extreme carving that would otherwise cause them to simply fall apart. By using blue goop, I get a go-no go of sorts that will help me as I file the curves into the corners that all come together. Due to the thickness of the built up material, I have to let this project set a few days while it flashes off and becomes ridged.

Another treasure found! 

A while back, before Dash released his 55s in all their cool trim and chassis styles, I started a secret project called AFZ55. I kept it secret in hopes of blowing you guys away with something very unique but simple. When Dan released his 55s, I did not continue with my project for a couple of reasons.

#1, The project would have simply been lost in the heraldry and fanfair of Dans cool bods and,
#2 The hard part of the project, the real work done by our own Bill Hall wouldn't have gotten the accolades that it deserved. 

I started with an orange AFX 55 that had broken mounts but was otherwise in nice shape. I reshaped the opening in the hood and backed it with some flat stock.
The flat stock now had two purposes. The first was a place to perch a nice chromy bug catcher, giving the illusion of coming through the hood, and the second was a place to mount a screw post. Once the body was sitting on a Tjet chassis nicely, I sent it off to Bill Hall for a coating of my favorite color green plastic! (Bill did this when spraying his goop was still in its infancy) This body now shines and is the most beautiful 55 body that I have ever seen. In setting the pickup aside, It is time to detail and assemble the AFZ(Bill Hall)55! (If I screw this one up, I will just die!)

Enjoy the sneak peeks and watch for updates! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961

Joez the 55 looks great !
The Lil Coffin looks like it is coming along fine too. I'll buy a bunch of those off of you if you decide to sell any ! 
As for the truck I realize we can't see it in the pics but it does look good. If you are setting it aside for awhile do you think you can sand it down to smooth it then clear it . OR will you have to reshoot it?:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Sorry to hear about the truck. Maybe you should just name it "Orange Peel Express" or something. The 55s look great. And it looks like you put a few more nails in the "Lil Coffin" :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great stuff joe.


----------



## bobhch

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah joez gets some build time. YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Joez,

I knowez youez having funez with the LIL Coffin man! Sweeeeet ride so far.

Bill did another Alien assisted (humanly impossible) job on the Green 55 with a Joez engineering idea backing it up.

Yep ditch the truck and come back to it when it decides to get a better attitude towards the paint. To paint another day isn't all that bad as it leaves something to look forwards to....Yeah! Phssssssssssssssssssssh 

Those red 55s light up under a black light don't they...:woohoo:

Bob...Maybee Jack could help paint that truck next time...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Schucks Joe, use the Bobzilla solution.

Toss the bastage in the pinesol jar and move on. It'll be there when ya feel like taking another stab at it. Paint compatabilities or the lack of them....hehe....is why pinesol was invented!

Glad to see ya found the 55. It's probably cured out now....snicker.


----------



## gear buster

Ya know Joe , when I first seen this thread the name reminded me of the movie.." Super Star".
But in further inspection as I keep reading I now see it is turning out some wild cars.. 
Can't wait to see the coffin in slot attire..:thumbsup:
Keep up the awsome work and you and Bill can slow down at anytime now..LOL:freak:


----------



## tjd241

*I agree....*



Bill Hall said:


> Toss the bastage in the pinesol jar and move on.


... we call that the boo-boo jar around here. dm


----------



## JordanZ870

*AFZ (Bill Hall) 55 Chevy!*

Here it is, guys....

The Chev has been detailed and completed!
The chrome bug-catcher (alla HW oilcan car), glass and bumps have been installed. All the tiny lights have been painted and the side spears have been foiled.
The rear bump got the foil treatment also because it was missing most of the chrome plating. 

The Chassis is a NOS Tjet w/ RRR chrome wheels and tyres that came from 'Nuther Dave. (not sure of the brand. PVT, maybe?)
Before swapping out the RRR tyres, it bobbled all over at any kind of speed like a clown car. I had never seen tyres so out of round! Thanks to 'Nuther Dave, it now rolls fairly smooth! For the puttering around that I do on my track, I find this compromise quite acceptable.:thumbsup:

Thanks for looking, guys and many thanks to Bill Hall and 'Nuther Dave.
Because of these two friends, the one-time Orange AFX 55 Chevy is now the coolest Green PLASTIC Slammed 55 Chevy in the neighborhood!:woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall

Ya killin' me. Either toss some coal in the boiler of that box Brownie or send me that car so I can take a better picture of it. LOL! 

Very sharp Joe! Always nice to clean some space off the bench and put another winner in the jeebus case. :woohoo:


----------



## tjd241

*Itsa looker....*

Jeebus that green one fer sure. :thumbsup: nd

BTW: Dear Santa (or Joe's TM)... Joe has been very good this year. We... the good friends of JoeZ hereby respectfully request that he receive (for Christmas or sooner) a digital camera with a macro setting. It will allow him to take wonderful photos of family, friends, camping trips, pets, and sometimes slot cars.  G.F.O.J.Z.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It appears to be a beautiful green 55, I too hope to see it better. Please Santa!!! You take any pics Bill??? So how many coats of green goop does it take to cover the orange, if I may ask??? I likes the low look, it needs to be on "Living the Low Life" on the Speed Channel... RM


----------



## WesJY

joez- awesome job! i like the look of chevy riding LLLOOOWWW.. arrgghh 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

*Stucco*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> It appears to be a beautiful green 55, I too hope to see it better. Please Santa!!! You take any pics Bill??? So how many coats of green goop does it take to cover the orange, if I may ask??? I likes the low look, it needs to be on "Living the Low Life" on the Speed Channel... RM


Yes I have a few pics somewhere Randy...I've got 2000 to sort through since the hard drive crash. Sadly none are with chassis.

Good question Randy. I would have preferred to go green over lime. Turned out quite a bit darker than normal...more of a "hunter green" which was a pleasant surprise for Joe and myself. Goop has a transparent quality so one never knows what a color will do over a particular base until you've pulled the trigger and it's cured. If memory serves, a light sealer coat was shot and left to flash for and hour. Then two fat coats with a 15 minute flash in between. So basically I drowned it and played the shrink factor.

Goop is very hard to run unless you have overthinned. I run the needle WFO at all times when spraying. Ya basically hammer the stuff on with the maximum amount of solids that will atomize. More like plastering than painting.


----------



## win43

Sweet looking 55

Dear Santa,
I want Joes green 55 for Xmas. I've been almost very good


----------



## bobhch

*Joez will you trade me?*



win43 said:


> Sweet looking 55
> 
> Dear Santa,
> I want Joes green 55 for Xmas. I've been almost very good


win,

You will probably ALMOST get it...har That is smooth looking and Low...yeah! nice job guys.

Give it to me and I will send you some ZOTZ in trade. 

Bob...they are mmmmm, mmmmmmmm good Joez...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Found one Joe!

If ya look close in the scoop fill one can see the difference between what "Vibe Green" looks like over the original orange body and the white sheet stock Joe used to back fill the scoop hole.


----------



## ScottD961

Sweet mr B !


----------



## resinmonger

Color me "green" with envy, Bill. You got da skilz! :freak: :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Found another one Joe! We're going backwards...sorry 

Here's a very early picture of the AFZ 55. Joe already had his posts sized up and fitted when it arrived at my door. Note how he properly gusseted them. A must for any of the thin bodied AFX cars if posts are to be mounted. 

If memory serves this shot was taken after fixing the drivers A-pillar and some rear window molding work on the same side. Shown here with a FAT float of goop around the posts for some extra beef.


----------



## JordanZ870

Very cool to see these build-up pics, Bill! Thank you!
The posts did come out nice and beefy, too. That extra goop was a great idea!
I didn't remember the body needing repair, Bill. I certainly don't remember you mentioning it to me. dang! Thank you for that, too! :thumbsup:

I shared the note to the TM about a new camera. heh! Apparently I have been taking pictures wrong and the TM says she will show me how to do it properly! WOOT!


----------



## Bill Hall

Wc Joe!

Too bad about yer memory. Probably got a splinter in yer brain from huggin' trees.

BTW...are you ever gonna send my car back?


----------



## JordanZ870

Bill Hall said:


> Wc Joe!
> 
> Too bad about yer memory. Probably got a splinter in yer brain from huggin' trees.
> 
> BTW...are you ever gonna send my car back?


Yes, my memory is poor, Bill, Sorry.
Though it isn't a wood sliver in my brain, nor a crayon in my nose. (alla Homer) It's just that painfully funny things happen to a guy when he is hit by lightning.

Urrmm...I have one of your cars? What car would that be? I'll get it back in the mail to you straight away. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*What a gal eh!!!*



joez870 said:


> I shared the note to the TM about a new camera. heh! Apparently I have been taking pictures wrong and the TM says she will show me how to do it properly! WOOT!


 Very cool... Always makes me feel good when our TM's offer support and encouragement. Very lucky bunch we are yeah? nd


----------



## bobhch

*Neat picks bill of that Orange 55 with post build up...*



tjd241 said:


> Very cool... Always makes me feel good when our TM's offer support and encouragement. Very lucky bunch we are yeah? nd



N.D.

My TM doesn't offer any encouragement...Lucky!

Yeah just not lucky enough to win the Lottery...dang 

Bob...1, 2, 3, 4, 5 PB - 6...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Don't know how I missed this...*

I musta been a bit :drunk: when I saw this thread the first time!! But better late than never.. Nice job on the spider, sorry bout the pickm'up, wonder if it's still bathing in the pine sol, might want to take it out before it wrinkles! The coffin looks like it's shaping up..you got a winner on your hands!! The slammed 55 is awesome!!! Nice tag team effort by you and Professor. Goop!!! That's how Aurora should have made them..Nice and low!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Another top notch shop!!!

JoeD


----------



## bobhch

*Hey Joez build something would yah...*

Joez,

You are a great friend to send me this for some Pink Carps and some Mullet Beer builds.










Bob...Love this Flipping crazy cool 57 Chevy...zilla


----------



## win43

Nice 57.......Love the flip-top box......just like when I smoked...lol:drunk:


----------



## hojohn

bobhch said:


> N.D.
> 
> My TM doesn't offer any encouragement...Lucky!
> 
> Yeah just not lucky enough to win the Lottery...dang
> 
> Bob...1, 2, 3, 4, 5 PB - 6...zilla


hey those are my lotto numbers


----------



## tjd241

*** bump ***

Just wondering what's new at the H.T.H. Garage??  nd


----------



## JordanZ870

*MoJo-HO*

Hippy TreeHugger Garage (soon to have a new shop) is proud to present this metalic green46 Chev Fleetline!

The body is Giperjet resin, Green paint is by Wes.(Thanks, guys!)

Before Christmas, I made a great trade with Wes. I sent him a 4 bods to paint in his excellent custom detail. In return for his custom services, I also sent him a Tyco 57 chev for his collection. I think HE got the short end of the stick because ALL of them turned out fantastic! Here is one of his efforts.

I asked him to just shoot the Fleetline "a nice green" and I would handle all the details. I was simply stunned by his color choice for this piece. (My own 1:1 Fleetline will get this color!)
After adding posts and getting it to sit "just right" on a dummy chassis, I dabbed on the testors details and added custom lexan windows front and rear.
Next came a nice nos Tjet chassis and a sweet set of genuine Vincent wheels that were purchased directly for this project.

All in all, I think it came out as I imagined it would and makes me long for the day when its 1:1 brother looks as good!

Thanks for the read!:wave:


----------



## tjd241

*She's a beaut Joe...*

Nice ride Mr. Greenjeans!!... The 1:1 will rock in that color. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba

:thumbsup: Cool ride, Joez. 

Be careful, though -- it's slipping off the ramps.


----------



## bobhch

*Does that thing have an FM converter?*

Joez,

WOW! That looks great...

Wes,

WOW! Nice paint man...

Greg,

WOW! Love your castings...

You 3 great slot car guys (real nice people too) did a bang up job on this one. I love the Fleetlines! 

Hobby Talk is sooooooooooooooooo much fun! This has been a pure joy to see this build from 3 people I can call friends.   

Have one of these that got started on and then stalled out for just a while till I get back to it. Joez you have a nice choice in vehicles here...1/1 and ho scale.

Bob...I will not eat green eggs & Fleetlines...zilla (or is that green Fleetlines and ham?)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lookin good Joe!!! I'm another huge fan of green!!! Awesome color choice Wes, and I now have a third Gjet body to add to my list of to do's!! Awesome group build!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe makes another great deal!!! Good looking Fleetline :thumbsup::thumbsup: Cool green color, looks like a jade or emerald metalic green. Chrome wheels do the trick everytime...RM


----------



## win43

Great Fleetline. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Glad to see the shop is open for business again.


----------



## gear buster

Joez,

Nice looking Fleetline. Love those old boxy Chebies..:thumbsup:
I thought that was your 1:1 chevy..:freak: JK
Glad to see the Hugger garage still poppin out cars..:thumbsup:

Wes,

Great looking paint job. 
See I knew you could paint more than MOPARS..


----------



## Bill Hall

Glad to see yer back in the slot Joez!


----------



## videojimmy

nice work Joez.. love the color and rim choice!


----------



## JordanZ870

*Lo-Mad*

What do I do with a favorite body (JL pink nomad)that was unavoidably stepped on by a 3 year old (god-son)? Well after the "Erk-herkle-gerk" sputtering (because I was mad but won't cuss in front of the boy), I wipe the tears from his eyes and pop a new JL Body on the chassis (He smiles again). Right after I duct tape the lil rugger into the chair, I collect the bits into a tiny ziploc (thanks, BOB!) and toss the crushed-roof nomad into the S.O.B box for future consideration.

Well, that was a week ago and divine inspiration hit me on the head yesterday. (Really)
I knocked a shelf kittywampus while organizing some more stuff and the S.O.B box tipped over. The only thing that fell out was the crushed Nomad. It landed and stayed right on the back of my head as I was leaning over.:hat: After removing it and looking to what it was, the pieces lay in such a way in the bag that it looked like a complete body that had been chopped "jussst right". DING!

Below are pics of about 90 minutes puttering about with the pieces and some .040 styrene.
For now, it is sitting (mounts are out of it too, hey) on a snappy chassis but plans call for posts and a propper slam onto a Tjet chassis.
There is still a ways to go but I will get there.:thumbsup:

Thanks for the read!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

*The Slot Gods Have Spoken!!!*

And you have answered!!! Amazing story!! It's funny how fate tickles us when we aren't looking for it.. And the timing couldn't be more perfect with the metalflake pink GB used on the "transporter"!! It may not be the minty sweet Nomad it was, but it will be an even cooler funky pink Nomad panel.. with the blessing of the big guys up there!! Sometimes syncronicity has to whack ya upside the head.. if you're lucky with a slotcar!! (and with a mullet, it stays there!!:jest 

Looks like it'll be a nice save,with a devine blessing!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Now that's a good one Joez


----------



## win43

Nice save !!!! I like it with the delivery style back :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

all nomads are good nomads.....if only GM would come to their senses and re-do a retro style nomad, the way Ford did the Mustang.


----------



## Bill Hall

...and all because you were cleaning house Joez!

The slot gods do work in mysterious ways.

"Car hit's Joez in the head....Joez sez I think I have an idea!"

Coincidence?.....I think not!


----------



## bobhch

*I hate the sound of "Smashing Window Post"...hey nice band name though*

Joez,

Nice save on the pink Lo Mad man! Glad to see you getting some slot car build time. :thumbsup:

Bob...Think Pink...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice slammer!good save there,joez!yeah,i agree with the others,panel's the way to go!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Way to go Joez!!! Save the earth, save a Nomad!!! Glad to see this one wasn't hauled off to the scrap yard!!! Sometimes the best customs come from wrecked cars...or by mistakes... I like those filled in panel wagons...RM


----------



## coach61

Keep the Pics Coming Joe, looking good so far!


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you for the kind words, men!

This has actually been one of the more fun builds.

This eve, I pressed some Scotch brand tape in behind the front wind screen and door glass posts. I used it to contain the JBweld that I carefully picked into place with the pointy end of a safety pin. After it had set up, I took a trusty #2 and carefully paired away the tiny goobers about the posts. By looking inside the body, I could easily see where to stop the carving. Once they were very close, I moved in with the jewel files and finished shaping them. I used the pointy end of a half-round to scribe the grooves through the JBweld so that everything matched up. Not including the set-up time for the JBweld, I spent only 45 minutes on this portion of the repair.:thumbsup:

Why didn't I use goop? This is a JL body and I was unsure how well it would bond to this type of plastic.....plus the JB set up in 5 minutes and I was carving on it in 15 minutes. It is a decent repair at any rate. :thumbsup:

Here are a few more pics.

Thanks for the read!:wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

*Update!*

A NOS Tjet chassis was selected and augmented with a nice chromy set of Vincent wheels and some silicone tyres all the way around.

Body height has been decided and posts were cut to fit though not installed yet. Colors are still undecided. Maybe green? I am not too worried about losing the original color of this Body because it is a JL. The one that it is parked next to is the real deal though.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the read!:wave:


----------



## win43

Love the "low and mean" look. :thumbsup::thumbsup: That would look good in any color. :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's getting there, Joez!!! I agree just about any color will look good!!! Nice recovery of a "totaled" car!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks like you meant to chop it all along!!! You might want to step on another one??? Looking goooood!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice stance Joez.

Listen!... hear the sound of guys all over the country stomping their Nomads


----------



## roadrner

Joez,
looks great! Can't wait to see this one painted up. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## resinmonger

This rad Nomad makes me think of a song:






:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## tjd241

*Must be Nomad fever...*

Highly contageous!!!... Nice choppa there Joe. No need to mind those "Low Bridge" signs with that one yeah?!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## JordanZ870

Bill Hall said:


> Nice stance Joez.
> 
> Listen!... hear the sound of guys all over the country stomping their Nomads


ROFLMAO!

I almost P'd myself! Too Funny!:thumbsup:


Thank you for the nods, guys. I have not been this excited over a build for a very long time. Stripping the same body over and over can take the wind out of a guys sails in a hurry, yeah?

I am well armed this time. I chose a few dupli-color paints in the shakey cans on Randy's advise. I even masked the bod off and gave the roof a squirt just to see how it would lay down. I think I will need an actual primer though to even things up as the paint is drying in a different shade depending on the underlying color. It seems to be the darkest over the squadron putty areas and middling over the pink (scuffed) roof. It is very bright over the white panels. Live and learn, hey?:thumbsup: I'll keep at it!


Thanks for the read!:wave:


----------



## slotnewbie69

make sure ya keep us posted joez!i will be going down the ol spraybomb road soon with a few builds,so i'd like to see your progress!


----------



## bobhch

*Driver take me to the Twin Cities & step on it...*

LOL Bill the Nomad "CRUNCH" heard all around the world. To funny ha,ha,ha :lol:

Joez,

This thing is LOW and slick looking man. You got a wiener here with enough Attitude to stop Oprah in her tracks -n- make her head jerk looking. *Ouch*

I am fortunate to have a few of your custom builds. You do great work and this is just another example of a Joez Technology slot car build.

Bob...nice work bud...zilla


----------



## gear buster

Holy Slam Ola Joe.. That is onnnnnee sweeeeettt looking chevie..:thumbsup:
Love the low slung look...:dude:

Confushis say:....He who shines over putty, kicks self in head

Can't wait to see'r done.. Glad to see your still buzzin them down..:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

So what color are ya sling'n on the Jomad Lomad?? nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm guessing green??? Come on Joez, don't leave us hanging...RM

P.S. Yep, you gotta prime for most colors. Try to use a primer color that's close to your final topcoat color.


----------



## roadrner

Prime, prime, prime. Anytime you strip or add body filler, putty or whatever, you should plan on priming. I use or have used flat white for light & dark color paints and grey or flat black for darker colors. Have had great results in either case.  rr


----------



## JordanZ870

*Got sidetracked*

I wanted to test out the new Dupli-color paint I picked up this week.
I selected an AFX Porsche 917 with a cracked spoiler tip as my victim.
After stripping the yellow bod in ELO, I cleaned up the corner of the spoiler and then made the other side match.

I masked, primed and painted this body short order and added a set of ansens to a magna chassis. I detailed the body a bit and foiled the mid-engine.

Not too shabby for a couple of hours, yeah?:thumbsup:



I'll beback at the Lomad shortly.

Thanks for the read!:wave:


----------



## coach61

Excellent save Joe.. the hippies have been busy this week.. 


Dave


----------



## yankee_3b

Looks Great! Any decals on the way? Looks like a Sunoco sponsor to me! It would take me a week to do that. Does the Dupli-color set up that fast?


----------



## slotnewbie69

really nice work,as per usual!keep it up!


----------



## sethndaddy

great job Joez, I have a bunch of those yellow Porsches laying around and may have to start pssssstttt-ing them.
I just primed the 57 chevy, so it should be done in a few days.


----------



## roadrner

joez,
Looks great from here. Can't beat that dupli-color for a spray bomb. Dries fast and can be cleared with just about anything. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool repaint Joez, I likes that yellow/blue combo. Glad to see the paints working for you :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now, where's that Nomad and that 40 Ford pu you fussed about??? RM


----------



## gear buster

That's the way the Porsches should have looked..:thumbsup:
Super color combo Joe..You nailed it just right..


----------



## tjd241

*Lookin Strong Joe....*

Thanks for posting this. Paint is nice. Gonna try summa dis brand myself. nd


----------



## win43

Cool Porsche :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love the colors.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks awesome Joez!!! I love playing with Duplicolor!! It's so much easier to work with. And it's accessible with 3 auto parts stores within a 5 mile radius, so if one don't have the color I'm looking for, I can go 2 miles down the road and try the other two (right across the street from each other). Nice job masking, and great color choice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## tjd241

*Btw....*

Do another!!!! :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: nd


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> Do another!!!! :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: nd


Yeah Joez what Nuther said...a nuther...do it! Great paint job man!

Bb


----------



## JordanZ870

*The Griffles are back!*

I was reassembling my project and now I Cant Find The Rear Bump To The Lomad! It Was In The Freaking Bag, I Swear!:freak:
I don't think my cat has been doing a good enough job keeping the little parts snatching critters out of the slot cave.

I could tear one off of another JL but I would rather not, yaknow?

It has to be here someplace! 
Stoopid Griffles.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Will the real Joez please stand up!!! :lol: Sorry to hear of your MIA bumper!! If I had one, I'd send it your way for sure..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The griffles suck!!! Been there too!!! Is this a Doublemint commercial???
Am I seeing twice??? RM


----------



## bobhch

*Hey maybe you stepped on it...check the bottom of your sneakers...*

Joez,

Hey Dude just be glad you didn't loose a 1/1 scale bumper...doh

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1957...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

I was thinking if you stepped on it...it may still be stuck in the grooves of your soul...um sole. Hey looking for the lost bumper is a bummer & hope you don't end up spending hours upon hours to just end up bangging you head against a wall after hopelessly looking for it. :freak:

Bob...this didn't help yah did it?...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

P.S. Check turn 3, maybe be over the wall...RM


----------



## WesJY

hey joez - nice save and i like the color combo!! cant believe i missed alot of good posts here!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

joez870 said:


> Hippy TreeHugger Garage (soon to have a new shop) is proud to present this metalic green46 Chev Fleetline!
> 
> The body is Giperjet resin, Green paint is by Wes.(Thanks, guys!)
> 
> Before Christmas, I made a great trade with Wes. I sent him a 4 bods to paint in his excellent custom detail. In return for his custom services, I also sent him a Tyco 57 chev for his collection. I think HE got the short end of the stick because ALL of them turned out fantastic! Here is one of his efforts.
> 
> I asked him to just shoot the Fleetline "a nice green" and I would handle all the details. I was simply stunned by his color choice for this piece. (My own 1:1 Fleetline will get this color!)
> After adding posts and getting it to sit "just right" on a dummy chassis, I dabbed on the testors details and added custom lexan windows front and rear.
> Next came a nice nos Tjet chassis and a sweet set of genuine Vincent wheels that were purchased directly for this project.
> 
> All in all, I think it came out as I imagined it would and makes me long for the day when its 1:1 brother looks as good!
> 
> Thanks for the read!:wave:


nahhh you didnt short end me!!  thats funny about the color! always like dark metallic green on older cars you know.

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

*Badbug*

Hi guys!

Ok, before I get 50 "Where is the Lomad. is it done yet?"s, I will say that it is NEARLY done. I am not rushing this build. Goop a bit, walk away, paint a bit, walk away. (Just like Bill & Bob say!) I am pleased to announce that there are no thumb prints on it! I will be posting it in the next day or so as the details come together. 

Now while I am waiting on the Lomad, I have been puttering with a couple of other cars to keep my fingers busy. One is the CokeRod (paint and decals by Wes. Thanks, Wes!) that I started well before christmas. (you might have seen it hovering here or there in the backround of some pics) My idea for the rod started with a cracked Woody bod that I had z'd the hood away at the cowl and sent off to Wes for a bit of his magic. I was not disappointed!  Wes did a superb job and the Build up of the CokeRod will be posted as it comes together.

Next is the Badbug .
A couple of years ago, RaceMasters was going to release a couple of nasty VW bugs all slammmed and decked out for racing. One was the BadBug. As soon as I saw the bugs in the RaceMaster flyer, I knew I would own them. Sadly, RM did not get the official okeedoke from VW to build these sweet cars (Stoopid VW) and I was left high and dry. Now my recent success in completing a rebuild/chop on the Lomad boosted my confidence a tad, so I decided to try my hand at building my own nasty bug.:thumbsup:

Starting with a JL body, I sectioned away the roof as close to the body as I could so I would only have to deal with the compound curves at the back end. (dang, but I love squadron putty!) The resulting look was more than satisfactory when I carved 3/32 away from the window posts and set the top back down. The spare up on the roof ruined the flow of the new roof line so I carved away the edges and filled in the roof. A bit of sanding and a quick shot of primer to visually pull it all together, and I knew I was headed in the right direction.

There will be more mods to this body as the build progresses, but I thought you would like a sneak peek of where it is at while you hang around waiting on the Lomad. Enjoy!

Thanks for the Read!:wave:


----------



## SplitPoster

looka that, squishin bugs doesn't always have to make a mess! Love the roofline, very smooth and realistic. Shows how low you can go! That will be a pretty build!

Interesting read on squadron putty. haven't fooled with it specificly, but need to. 
Cure times? Wondered if you noticed a bleed/sponge/shrink factor if you went back over the putty too quick, or if the top coat behaved better given extended putty cure time underneath. I am torn - having time to work in short increments, maybe a week or two apart. Do I try to do two steps in one sitting, or do I leave it sit so long I forget where I was when I pick it back up?


----------



## Bill Hall

Cool Joe. Lid chop looks great!

Now that we got you walkin' away on a regular basis, fire up that airbrush and drop the hammer!!!!!


----------



## tjd241

Go Joe Go!!!! nd


----------



## win43

Dat is one bad BadBug :thumbsup::thumbsup: Did it scream when you squished it??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

*Slotcar Stomp*

Could be a new dance craze!!! Chopped bug is looking good Joez!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*What an Idea to chop this Bug!!!!!!!!!!! You got the skills Hozay*



Bill Hall said:


> Cool Joe. Lid chop looks great!
> 
> Now that we got you walkin' away on a regular basis, fire up that airbrush and drop the hammer!!!!!


jOEZ-Hey Drop TOP buggy builder dat top chop is El Fantastic-O dUDE!

Yeah what Bill said, Phsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssht & man are you gonna be smiling when you drop the paint on this body!

Bob...nice job little buddy...zilla


----------



## tjd241

"Hozay".... :lol: nd


----------



## roadrner

SplitPoster said:


> Do I try to do two steps in one sitting, or do I leave it sit so long I forget where I was when I pick it back up?


To overcome my urge to pick up that wet bod, I try to keep 3-5 projects going at the same time. This way there will always be something I can tinker with after doing a paint job, or custom work that requires me to put the part down for a few days. Otherwise, I'd be over ther ever 15 minutes checking and getting fingerprints and whatnot all over the project. :freak: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

*Rotation*



roadrner said:


> To overcome my urge to pick up that wet bod, I try to keep 3-5 projects going at the same time. This way there will always be something I can tinker with after doing a paint job, or custom work that requires me to put the part down for a few days. Otherwise, I'd be over ther ever 15 minutes checking and getting fingerprints and whatnot all over the project. :freak: rr


Another proponent of the walk away rule! Having other things to do AND thus removing the temptation of sticking your fingers into drippy, wet, or sticky things is the ticket.

If ya dont have something to turn to while waiting...THEN YOU NEED MORE CARS! 

If you have too many projects going and are able to leap frog from one thing to another seamlessly...THEN YOU NEED MORE CARS! :thumbsup:

Split: I always believe in letting ALL layers of body work, whatever it may be, cure for the maximum amount of recommended time. Pressing the issue always seems to lead me straight to the scene of the crash. :freak:


----------



## JordanZ870

*Lomad and a "tankless" job*

Ok, as promised.......TaaaDaaahhh!...The Lomad!:woohoo: 

It is near complete, actually. I need to find some very small "parts chaser" type decals for the panels and give it a clear coat. When I get the garage put together and lighting issues sorted out, I will revisit this piece with some better pictures. It sure was a fun build!:thumbsup:


The Cokerod is coming along nicely too, hey. I have been swapping chromy motors about and am still deciding on the best way to mount the slimline chassis. I'll keep you updated.



Also, here is another sneak peek at the Badbug. As this little critter will be running a Tjet chassis, I had no remorse as I z'd away the jerry cans on the doors. Though I have yet to fill the resulting exposed magna chassis tab slots, I think it looks better already, yeah?:thumbsup:


Thank you, friends, for your kind words, advice and encouragement. It has really been a boost to my much lagging enthusiasm.


Thanks for reading along!
Stay tuned for updates, hey!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like pinky lost her tush!!! Sweet job on the lomad!!! And I likes that color big time!!! AWESOME!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms

I really enjoy following these builds. I know it's a pain in the neck to take pics sometimes, but it really helps us all get motivated to create. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tjd241

*Griffle alert !!!!*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:.... Great job on the green Lomo Joe... but note-to-self.... 1" chisel is tucked ever so nicely under outside turn with cheater lane and *dangerously* close to Griffleville!!!! nd


----------



## Bill Hall

*Eye Protection Required*



tjd241 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:.... Great job on the green Lomo Joe... but note-to-self.... 1" chisel is tucked ever so nicely under outside turn with cheater lane and *dangerously* close to Griffleville!!!! nd


Nice catch Nuther!

Any good civil ***** ear will tell you that the common wood chisel has a 1000 uses...er...make that 1000...and one. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

really nice lomad joez!i like the color!:thumbsup:love that coca cola rod too!one of yours?


----------



## bobhch

*Badbug, Badbug...what cha goin' to do when it comes for you? Badbug, Badbug!!!!!!!!!!*

Chopin' out the Jerrys *chop, chop* and Jetting it is a great idea Joez!

Bob...I will be back...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Joez,
Lomad turned out nice! Now finish the Bug. :freak: rr


----------



## JordanZ870

Lol, Ujoe..yeah, the rear bump is in the Jebus case. I just have not put it back on yet.

Nuther, I know the chisel is there. It is holding up that stretch of track. LOL
I have looked for it 2 times already though. Go figure. 

Thanks for the hi5s and big thumbs for the Lomad, guys.
Bob, The Badbug will have a few more surprises. I may even decide to pull a mold of it. heh!

OFD, I just STARTED the bug. Giv a guy a break, yeah? Oh wait. I had a year long break. LOL hehehe Thank you for the kind words, mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

*TanklessJob*

The Badbug is moving right along now.

The doors have been filled(see pics) with .040 styrene and I have cut the air intakes and rear valance down to meet up with the roof line. Once everything has flashed off, I will extend the intakes down to meet up with the top of the carbs once more. 

I would have liked to be a bit farther along with this and a few other projects but the TM (see pic) seems to make it her life work to keep me busy. Go figure. 
I prep my work area, open a bottle of paint, put a brush tip into the paint and she will call me for something. Does anyone else deal with this type of thing? If she wasn't so nice to look at, I'd probably get kind of mad. Oh well.


Thanks for reading along!


----------



## roadrner

joez870 said:


> I prep my work area, open a bottle of paint, put a brush tip into the paint and she will call me for something. Does anyone else deal with this type of thing? If she wasn't so nice to look at, I'd probably get kind of mad. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading along!


Joez,
Don't feel bad. Mine always, ALWAYS, seems to beckon when I'm doing that hardest detail of a paint job or putting on that b**** decal that I don't have a replacement for. Thank God I love her!  Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

All I can say Joez is you are a lucky man!! :thumbs up: I'd come running too!!


----------



## bobhch

*Joez take out the trash, change the light bulb, feed the cat, etc, etc, etc*

Joez,

This reminds me...I gotta go and build NOW before Ginger calls me. Keep plugging along man.

Bob...can't you see I'm busy Honey?...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

*We run a co-op*

Yup Joe, 

Happens from time to time. We have an informal arrangement that we have developed over time. If I'm doing something inconsequential I'll drop what I'm doing and do my best Johnny on the spot. 

If I'm sticky or stuck she'll wait patiently until I can fall back, reorganize, or untangle. This applies to the 1:1 shop, household/yard projects, and the hobby room.

It's the least I can do as I often need her to toss something I've forgotten on the roof or down a vent when I'm under the house. She often includes a cold one and a sangwich. 

I'm truly blessed.


----------



## JordanZ870

*HTHG is coming together!*

Here are a couple of sneak peeks, men.:thumbsup:

I hope you enjoy the pics!


----------



## CJ53

Nice Work Joez!! Shop looks good too!! 
CJ


----------



## tjd241

Great job Joe.... That's nice handy work. nd :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Yaba daba doooooooooooooooooooooo*

Love your Engine showing slots man and your shop looks like a go, go, go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...nice builds buddy...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

A couple more pics...before and after.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!!! Those are awesome!!!!! And the glass is crystal clear!! LOL!!! Nice job joez!!!! Glad your new camera is working!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

joez - awesome cars man!!!

Wes


----------



## coach61

Jo eMan is back to work.. clean garage too.. spiffy...


dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for getting that new camera Joez, I really appreciate that!!! Now back to business, those engine compartments are looking good :thumbsup::thumbsup: Never thought of that, Doh!!! The lowered 62 looks a whole lot bettter!!! I likes the 2 tone Vette color package too. Oh yea, thanks for changing the wheels!!! Great work...RM


----------



## videojimmy

WOW Joez... those are NICE!


----------



## win43

Great looking "under the hood" cars. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like how low you got that Chevy.


And tell TM nice Henna work on the hand


----------



## XracerHO

Joez, Really like the comparison photos which accent the Great improvemets you made! The engines comparts are Fantastic! The shop looks good too & so does that lowered Chevy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## sethndaddy

amazing work Joez, I know I haven't commented much on this thread, but I'm always looking.
keep it up.


----------



## resinmonger

That's some awesome building skillz displayed there, Joez. Sweet paint schemes, lowere than low stance and incredible engine bays make for some pretty gnarly rides!!!

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## TomH

Come on guys, don't be so hard on him about the chisel. He is a metal master craftsman, he don't know wood chisel. Probably uses it for a door stop too.
Boy the more I see those 62 Chevys without major work like has been done here, the more I get sick. I used to have a 62 vertable in high school. I don't know what they were smoking when they made that piece. Cross between a monster truck and a chinese yak. Yours is right there. You fixed it, I can look now, it hurt before.


----------



## slotcarman12078

What I find most intriguing is the lowering with the engine!!! That is some slick work you did there Joe!! Most impressive!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty detail work Joe....VERY trick! 

Even better are the crisp, focused pix. :woohoo:


----------



## roadrner

Joez, 
Looks great. Can't believe you were able to cram all that motor in there! Really dresses her up. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: OFDave


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool Joez  Will you be adding opening hoods to any at some point?


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you, everyone.
These have been fun and sometimes frustrating to build. I really like the challenge of getting them down where they belong!

I have no plans for any hinged hoods at this time, Doba. After I get the chassis all crammed up under the cowl, there really isn't any room for hinge bits.


Here are a few more UNblurry pics. hehehehe

I thought I would revisit the Lomad in "crisp-vision" and formally introduce my cat, Rain. Don't let her sweet looks fool you. She will protect these slotcars with her pearly whites!

Enjoy!


----------



## resinmonger

I can see why you'd put Rain in charge of slot car security. Those babies are some great looking rides. "Troublemaker" is a real gem. Is she on Vincent rims?


----------



## bobhch

*Ooooh lah, lah...*

Joez,

I will just let my Eyes popping out of my sockets at these cool engine castings you installed speak for themselves  WOW!

Bob...now this is ingenious & very crafty of you...zilla


----------



## win43

Cool cars Joe and a "killer" cat to protect them


----------



## JordanZ870

*Another "Unner-hood"*

HTHG is proud to present another custom for your viewing pleasure.

This is a 1962 Chevy Impala Convertible.

A channeled body and deleted hood are probably the most obvious changes, but the roof has been chopped to get away from the "green-house" effect and it is sitting on a set of cut Ansen wheels.

I was very nervous about the look of a flat white top against metalic green paint, but it seems to work well.:thumbsup:


Look for about a half dozen more heavily hammered cars in the coming days.
I will post them as I complete them. Most are sitting in their finish coats and awaiting details and reassembly.

Thanks for following along!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice makeover!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That top looks much, much, better!!!
A lot of their tops seem to have a little too much added. Just think of the plastic that could have been saved...Oh yea, I likes that wheel conversion too!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Looks coool - What a difference! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny

NICE chop job on the top!!!....now the car looks right!...looks good too.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks sweet joez!!!! Slam-o-rama!!!! Amazing transformation!!! Changes the whole attitude of the car!!! The bubble top is gone!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Joez, I don't know how I missed this thread 

Man, those open engine compartments are very cool!:thumbsup: Great job on the 62 Impala...what a difference. Like the foil-work too.


----------



## Bill Hall

*Eye Catching*

Sweet Joez!

A favorite car and a favorite color. The top came out perfect as did the baby ansens.

She's a beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

Awesome Joe.. great job on the chop and engine. well worth the wait to see something new out of HTHG.


Dave


----------



## tjd241

*okay Joe...*

*NOW*... it's a great Bubble Top. I know I know... it's "supposed" to be a "*Bubble Top*"... but in it's stock form (to me) this body has _ALWAYS_ looked exaggerated and more like a '62 Bulbous Top. Nice work there Joe. Yer on quite a roll. Hurry up and post more!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## win43

SWEET looking 62. What an improvement. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Joez,
Would agree, definite improvement over the original. :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you for your kindness, men! :thumbsup: Throughout the build, I thought it was kind of an odd duck to customize and often doubted the choice. I figured I couldn't really do worse than the original look.

As the 62 raggy came together, I got so excited about sharing that I took pics before it was clear-coated. Heh!
I will get it done along with the next one.:thumbsup:

Thanks again!:wave:


----------



## videojimmy

Sweet Rides Joe!


----------



## bobhch

*more to come...oh boy!*

Joez,

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice! Real Nice change on the t0p AND dr0p!

Bob...full of COOL suprises you are...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*Like father, like son*

HTHG is proud to present JordanZ's debut custom!:thumbsup:

Jordan filled the tops of both doors with squadron putty to save this body.
Both window openings were badly chipped.

The 'Cuda now sports a more "road-huggy" stance thanks to Jordan.
Jordan Chose a set of standard AFX front wheels(tucked up where they belong) , cut and turned for the JL/Tjet chassis, post-mounted as low as it would go. The body rests on the gear-plate rails.

For paint, he chose duplicolor non-metalics and Tamya stripe tape to take advantage of the 'Cuda's natural lines.

Gents, JordanZ has been bitten by the bug! WOOT! :woohoo:
He is already working on his second!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice job Jordan!!! Ya made your dad proud!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Jordan.....*

Great job on this one.... Great to have you aboard and posting bods. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## win43

Jordan great save :thumbsup::thumbsup:

SWEET LOOKING CUDA !!!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That paint style is vintage '70s man - far out! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

*"Unner-hood series"*

I have always liked the Daytona Charger, though I thought it sat a bit funny in the Aurora version and even more funny in the JL version.

Well, I decided to do something about it.:thumbsup:

Besides the obvious missing hood, The Daytona is sitting proper on a nice set of unmodified Vincent wheels, spindled to a Tjet chassis. Tyres are trimmed JL Tuffys that have been stretched to fit.

Dupliclor non-metalic paint was used a couple of times during the build.(paint lifted with masking D'oh!)

I really like the way that this one turned out and it has been a pleasure to share it with all of you.:thumbsup:


Thank you kindly for having a look-see at the HTHG!:wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh Joez, I hate to say this but...You could learn a few things here!!! Great color package JZ, I likes it!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Could you help Dad out a little on his next build??? RM


----------



## WesJY

WHHOOOOAAAAHHHH!!! I LIKE IT!!! JOEZ working on MOPAR PROJECT!!! WHOOOAAA!!! I guess my mopar freak is sending out the vibes!!!?? HEE HEE HEE.. 

I like it!!! Fill me in on that engine part!!! Did you make them? 

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43

NICE LOOKING winged warriors :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice Mopar Dynamic Duo at the HTHG!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great job with the complimentary colour schemes: Great work on the Cuda, JZ and one sweet winged warrior, Joez. Last photo in the garage together - my favorite!! ...RL


----------



## kiwidave

I agree with everything XracerHO said! last photo looks great. I also agree with you joez870 the AFX and JL versions do look a bit funky. Being a Tyco fan I have always like the Tyco version better. May have to do a Lime green, flamed, blown, street version one day!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Like father, like son!! Nice matched pair guys!!!! There are tricks to masking for 2 tones.. I'm sure the masters can enlighten us some on the techniques. Randy... Bob.... Any hints for us 2 tonally challenged folks??? 

Tape brands?
Base coat cure times? 
Tape removal tricks??

I'll throw down the few things I've learned to get the ball rolling.. Make sure to really get the masking into the door jambs amd other seams. Paint leaking past the masking is trouble there.. When spraying the 2nd color, spray light coats. A heavy coat tends to run into those body seams.. Oh, and make sure the entire body (that isn't getting the 2nd color is covered. Overspray is a likely problem if you don't!! After spraying the primer coat, sand the body!!! You want the paint to have a surface to adhere to.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Teamwork, I like that!!! That's awesom having Jr. working in the shop. That's one bad bird, love the color package!!! Way to go guys, both cars look fantastic. 2 :thumbsup::thumbsup: for Joez and 2 :thumbsup::thumbsup: for JZ...RM


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> I agree with everything XracerHO said! last photo looks great. I also agree with you joez870 the AFX and JL versions do look a bit funky. Being a Tyco fan I have always like the Tyco version better. May have to do a Lime green, flamed, blown, street version one day!!!!!!


Same here!! I have over 35 tyco superbirds! all in different colors! i ll have to find pictures. 

Tyco rules!! 

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you, men.
My son and I really appreciate all the :thumbsup: s

I am having so much fun sharing this hobby with him. I don't even mind letting him poke through my best stashes of stuff if he keeps turning out beauties like his 'Cuda!

Jordan is already working on his newest custom. *(it is a secret...I think.)
Funny... he says "Why didn't you tell me before that building customs was so much FUN!"
hahahahaha......I DID* tell him.

Buy'm books and send'm to school. What does he do? He eats the books!:tongue:


----------



## WesJY

joez870 said:


> Thank you, men.
> My son and I really appreciate all the :thumbsup: s
> 
> I am having so much fun sharing this hobby with him. I don't even mind letting him poke through my best stashes of stuff if he keeps turning out beauties like his 'Cuda!
> 
> Jordan is already working on his newest custom. *(it is a secret...I think.)
> Funny... he says "Why didn't you tell me before that building customs was so much FUN!"
> hahahahaha......I DID* tell him.
> 
> Buy'm books and send'm to school. What does he do? He eats the books!:tongue:


AWESOME! I hope to do that one day with my son! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*nice nip and tuck...*

It's the Joez & Jordan MoPaR HOUR! That Cuda is right now. It was wrong. Great first build up. Like everyone else has said JordanZ you got the stuff to make some fine slots. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Kewl Kuda...

Joez that Bird is Flying Hot Dude! Engine, tWo tOnE paint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That last picture with both cars in the shop Kicks some Booty. 

Man the rest of us are going to realy have to try harder to kick it up a notch now.

Bob...JordanZ stay away from the Mullet look if you can (lol)...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*"Unner-Hood" 62 Chev HT!*

Mullets are good, Bob. 


Here is the 62 Hard top that has received the same full boogie of body, wheels and paint-work as it's convertible sister. They seem to get a bit easier as I go along. Funny, that.
Man, these were fun builds!


Thanks for the look!:wave:


----------



## kiwidave

Very,very nice pair. Loving the engine detail!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice detail Joez :thumbsup: 
Do you have the hoods? 
It would be cool if you had them on so when you crashed to hoods would fly off!
And the doors too!!!!
Uhhh, wait.....that sounds familiar.

Rich


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! :freak: That aqua 62 raggy is the bomb!!! Sweet conversions, from the baby ansens to the slam to the engines to the roof trims!!!!! Top notch is right!! One batch of customs has raised to bar to unachievable levels!!! Super sweet rides Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::woohoo: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

wow! thats nice looking cars man! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## CJ53

Looking good JoeZ!!!!


----------



## keionius

*all purdy*

Those cars look great and i like them more every time i see them. it's fun watchin you tinker.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The 62's look much, much better. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Especially liking that blue hardtop!!! RM


----------



## tjd241

*WTG Joe...*

You and the boy sure have put out some nice cars recently. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## videojimmy

nice work Joe....REALLY nice!


----------



## XracerHO

The Garage is really putting out some very nice two-tone metallic painted jobs with great engine detail! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## JordanZ870

*HTHG Update*

This will be my last custom for a while, men.
Starting Friday the 7th, I will be gone for 9 days on vacation.

For your viewing pleasure, I present a 59 Chev hard top.
Nothing too fancy, just a standard drop, some fresh paint, baby ansens, a ton of details and a bit of foil.
Since this is a fairly wide body, the engine panel insert just wasn't wide enough for the "Unner-Hood" series. I hope you guys like it anyway.

Man, I would love to have this car in 1:1. heh!


Sure will miss you guys. There is no WiFi in the Oak grove so the lap-top will be useless. LOL


Thanks for having a look and see you in 10 days!:wave:


----------



## Andrij

Like all of your past work, simply beautiful Joe.

Enjoy your 10 days off

Take care Mate

Cheers
Andrij


----------



## slotcarman12078

Superb job!!! The drop, wheels and paint make a huge difference!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:That flip hood vette is looking mighty good too!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Enjoy the vacation!!! You earned it!!!


----------



## ebi

joez870 said:


> This will be my last custom for a while


Wow. Great cars!!
This is how we all want the AWs to look like (at least
i want them to look that way...) 


Kind regards

Ebi


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That things looks bad --- :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Joez!!! Much, much better :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like the looks of that background Vette too!!! You been holding back on us!!! RM


----------



## win43

SWEET !!!!!


----------



## tjd241

*That's a good one and have a good one Joe...*

Pass the cranberry sauce will ya??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: That's a sweet job Joe.... Enjoy the great outdoors. nd


----------



## Bill Hall

Daaaaaaaang Joez!!!! You been nailin' it of late.

Suhweet!

Yer killin' me brother. Lessee a coupla shots of this with the green Impala!

Droolin'! I gotta go wipe.


----------



## roadrner

joez,
Sweet looker! Have a great vacation. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

Don't feed the bears and have a nice Nature vacation dude!

Love all the drops, engines and paint jobs on these Chevys Joez. You are good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...hope he remembered to pack the Cheezy Poofs...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you so much, men!

My vacation was outstanding for certain, but I'll be derned if I wasn't on a slot car jones for the last 4 days away. heh!

We got in on Sunday night near 9pm. I showered and fell into bed. (woot! toilets that flush! ) Stowed the gear Monday after work and headed for the slot cave with Jordan.
Today Jordan mowed while I was at work. Plenty of slot cave time! yeah! :thumbsup:

Ok...for the Fairlane lovers out there, here was an experiment in patience.

This body is so thin that I had to actually ADD material below the fender edges at the hood opening to support the engine panel. What a bugger! If you guys know this body, then you know that AW might as well have just dipped a Tjet chassis into the raw plastic for how tight it fits, yeah? Even so, I was just able to eek out a couple of milimeters from the posts. This was a nice fitting body to begin with. The wheels are HO Models ('bay) with AW tyres stretched to fit.

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great execution on that one JoeZ :thumbsup:

Did you strip the paint or shoot over the top?


----------



## DesertSlot

Love that motor! And the clean shop!


----------



## sethndaddy

dern sweet tooting motor mr Joe, wheres the engine from, that looks like a castable car.


----------



## slotcarman12078

You keep hitting them out of the park, and the'll walk ya everytime slugger!!! LOL
Nice, nice, nice job on the fairlane!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I have a few to attempt a lighting job on as soon as my fingers shrink to 1/4 their size!! :lol:


----------



## WesJY

Sweet!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Joez,
Another sweet looker! Where did that motor come from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good Joez!!! The wheel swap alone was a big improvement. The engine swap looks great too!!! Is that an orange valve covered Bowtie crate motor??? That should perk that ol Ford up!!!  RM


----------



## Bill Hall

*We want more.....much more!*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looking good Joez!!! The wheel swap alone was a big improvement. The engine swap looks great too!!! Is that an orange valve covered Bowtie crate motor??? That should perk that ol Ford up!!!  RM


Yer sooo busted Joez...messin with the gene pool ....pervert!

So I was thinkin'...( Thought process bump started by Randy )... any plans for uther motors?

Flat heads with a rack of Stromberg deuces for Lincolns and Willys....yes obscure ....but ya get my drift

Uni-sex Blower motor inserts....maybe?

Flooreds with a rack of 48 webster down drafts for Fords....

Big Block dual quad Chubbies for Chebbies

A hot rodded Type lV for buggies ...or.....gulp Sandvans (Bob)

Whoa somebody reel me in....I'm wandering off again!


----------



## JordanZ870

Thanks for the interest, men. makes the effort worthwhile at any rate.

Doba: Did you strip the paint or shoot over the top?

I always strip anything that has been painted. The lines stay crisp and the details won't get washed away. I even strip anything used as a master when I cast.

Desertslot: Love that motor! And the clean shop!

heh....sure, the shop is clean...but you should see my bench! 

Sethndaddy: dern sweet tooting motor mr Joe, wheres the engine from, that looks like a castable car.

roadrunner: Another sweet looker! Where did that motor come from?


Guys, this motor panel is from a mold I made of a HW GTO w/ opening hood. In fact, I molded the whole thing some few years back. I am out of casting supplies at the moment but that is running pretty low on my list right now. All of these cars are destined to have new homes before too long.  I am having way too much fun seeing how far I can push these little plastic envelopes of slot car goodness to start messing around with casting them. Besides, I can always build more to use as masters, right?

Hilltop: Is that an orange valve covered Bowtie crate motor??? That should perk that ol Ford up!!!

Bill Hall: Yer sooo busted Joez...messin with the gene pool ....pervert!

So I was thinkin'...( Thought process bump started by Randy )... any plans for uther motors?


Pervert? Har! Don't act as if you don't like it. Lol. Guys have been stuffing Chevs between the rails of 3 & 5 winders fer years.

 I was wondering who would be the first to catch my sneaky engine swap. Sharp eye on that detail, Randy! How do you make a Ford go faster? Push it with a Chevy! 

I have been fiddling with various engine bits and mounting them in panel form, Bill, but only as the mood strikes. So far, I have a nice 671 set up w/ a slick bug catcher, 2-4s atop the same 671, a panel with velocity stacks ready to install and a nice set of 6 strombergs that will eventually end up on a panel too. These masters will have to wait as I have no molding rubber at this time.(I buy bulk @125.00 a bucket) I used the last of my resin up in casting the panels that I do have. The new versions of the panels have been set aside for a revisit this winter.

These engine for hood mods make such a dramatic change in the attitude of a body.
It seems almost like magic. Sometimes we get lucky with an idea, yeah?


----------



## win43

Sweet Fairlane :thumbsup::thumbsup: Ya gotta love those unner the hoodies.


----------



## bobhch

Joez that red car is slick as heck. The color in the engine compartment compliments the whole car!

Bob...yeah still need to paint your hotrod (I am a slacker at heart)...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cool, I'm liking the motors you are doing.


----------



## videojimmy

really nice work Joez!


----------



## coach61

Sweet work hippie! glad to see you got some cave time and put it to such outstanding use!


----------



## JordanZ870

*Update!*

Howdy, men! 

Here are the last two in the "unner-hood" hammered and slammed series...for now.

The 59 Raggy features a modest slam and roof chop, along with the required baby Ansen wheels. Tyres are Wierd Jacks, stretched to fit. You would think that this body would be the same (sans roof) as its hard top counterpart, but it isn't. 
I slammed it as hard as I could, and though it is certainly lower than stock, the HT ended up lower yet. Odd, that. 

The 63 Vette got a modest slam and hood treatment, baby Ansens, #5 O-ring fronts and Wierd Jack rears for an agressive drag stance. Enjoy!


----------



## JordanZ870

*...and out the doors they go!*

Here is the whole herd (with the exception of the GTO) of the "Unner-hood" and hammered and slammed series of cars. I had no less than 3 of these lil cars in progress at any one time. An odd way to go about it, I guess, but a very fun challenge. They are all destined for new homes now. The Goat has already gone to it's new home and as I understand it, is very happy there!:thumbsup:

I would like to thank T-Jet Racer for the great deals he offered me on bodies and chassis when he heard what I was up to with this project. He was generous beyond measure when I didn't even ask. He gets big hi5s. :wave:

Thank you to everyone for following along, offering the :thumbsup:s and encouragement. It has meant alot to me to be able to share these cars with you.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dang Joe that's a killer looking stud stable there :thumbsup: I can't even pick a favorite . . . :lol:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like them all too!!! You done did a superb job on all of them!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*This has to be the funnest lot of pics posted up in one thread EVER!*

Oooooooh My! Post 226 in your last picture!!!!!! Red & Blue Chevys...

Joez man your heard is incredible and it is nice to see you tearing up the rug.

Bob...Coach stop making fun of Joez hair...zilla

P.S. you had me at Howdy...lol


----------



## coach61

Wow, nice work love the group shots, you have been a busy boy...


Dave


----------



## DesertSlot

Great work Joe!


----------



## tjd241

That's some fine work Joe. Nice to see ya get a bunch done. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Wow is right!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks like you need to go camping more often!!! Climbing trees and campfires works wonders for ya  Cool looking bunch of rides :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## win43

That's one heck of a bunch of "unner" cars :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ebi

joez870 said:


> Here is the whole herd



...can't keep my eyes off. Yes, WOW is the word!
I can understand that you don't want to cover these
great motor implants. :thumbsup:

Ebi


----------



## roadrner

Great job on the herd Joez! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

You guys are just the best, coming in here to check out update after update, making me feel all warm and fuzzy like Bob did. Ya listening to Bob, there, Coach? 

I think you guys will like the next corner that the HTHG is going to take. 
It is going to be a heck of a lot of fun!

Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

joez870 said:


> You guys are just the best, coming in here to check out update after update, making me feel all warm and fuzzy like Bob did. Ya listening to Bob, there, Coach?
> 
> I think you guys will like the next corner that the HTHG is going to take.
> It is going to be a heck of a lot of fun!
> 
> Thanks again! :thumbsup:


listeneing? sorry say again?


----------



## JordanZ870

coach61 said:


> listeneing? sorry say again?


hahahaha! I think that is a suppository that you have mistakenly stuck in yer ear, there, Coach.  Ya don't remember where ya stuck yer hearing aide?  (I know that you have been teasing from time to time.. )


----------



## coach61

joez870 said:


> hahahaha! I think that is a suppository that you have mistakenly stuck in yer ear, there, Coach.  Ya don't remember where ya stuck yer hearing aide?  (I know that you have been teasing from time to time.. )


teasing? not in this thread stuff is primo! rather tease you in the missing joez thread lol...hippy...


----------



## tjd241

*The pleasure is mine now!!!*



joez870 said:


> For your viewing pleasure, I present a 59 Chev hard top.


Surprise surprise...... A packy showed up with this beautiful car in it... VERY VERY slick little car Joe... Way cool. Pictures do not do this one justice. I am planning a photo shoot with this one and a few others that some of my HT pals have sent to me. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Got mine too!!!!*

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!! :freak: Joe, this car is flawless!!!!!!! The whole unner hood package is sweet!!!! It truly looks like it was made this way. The painting detail is impeccable, and I have no idea how you painted the silver stripe so perfect!!! The drop is right on the money, the baby ansens, the color, everything just tie it all together into one perfectly perfect package!!!  Beeeeeeeeeeeeeauuuuutiful car!!! This goes into my case with all my other HT cars, but like the rest, will get use on special occasions.. No shelf queens here, but I don't want anything to happen to her! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Joe - wow.. i like the colors you did on them!!  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

[/QUOTE]

That is one clean looking ride..Beautiful job!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Red Ragtop!!!!!!!!*

Joez,

You are the Bomb Dude...I love this car you sent me. Thanks Bud you are the Best!



















This car looks soooooooooooooooo right now after the Joez touch of magic has been done to it. Need to finish my track layout and put this Impala in a fun spot where Godzilla won't step on it.

Bob...Red is the best color in the world...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Bob...Red is the best color in the world...zilla



I beg to differ Bob... beauty is in the eye of the beholder, lol...zilla. This "mostly" yellow, with a little red, Daytona, rolled into the shop. This is one nice ride with lots of detail, sent down by Joez for the power tour...RM


----------



## tjd241

*Fellas... I do believe*

... What just happened here is that those long haired HTHG bastages just _*carpet bombed *_us... _in the *off-*season no less !_.... I'm okay with it though ! ! ! We'll strike back... Someday just when they think it's safe to let their hair down,,, dugga - dugga - *BRAP !!*... We nail 'em right between the eyes. :devil:

Joe.... You made a lot of smiles happen. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## CJ53

yur all wrong. 
Joez sent me the blue Vette.. What a beautifully done piece... !!! I'll get pics one of these days.. 
This one goes in the showcase with the other HT prizes I have been blessed with.. 
Thanks Joez!! You are one of the best reasons to hang out here on HT.. 
Thanks.. 
CJ


----------



## bobhch

*Is this national Joez slot day?*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> I beg to differ Bob... beauty is in the eye of the beholder, lol...zilla. This "mostly" yellow, with a little red, Daytona, rolled into the shop. This is one nice ride with lots of detail, sent down by Joez for the power tour...RM[/IMG]


Long hair slots inc. Nuther your beeing so nice now. Notice the Mullet word was left out of his post. lol 

Need to come back and see the Vette next...hurry up and post it up you slow poke.

Bob...eye see it...Wooooooooooah yellow and red= kewl Daytona...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*I'm always nice Bob...*



bobhch said:


> Long hair slots inc. Nuther your beeing so nice now. Notice the Mullet word was left out of his post. lol


... just fer the record though... It's long, but it ain't a mullet... just ask Rain Zukauska. _She's been tellin ya that for years!! _nd


----------



## win43

*Have you heard of goats??*

Of course I herd goats ......  ...... and here's another super cool looking 
GTO for my ever growing herd.

Thanks Joe!!!!!! What a beauty she is.


----------



## bobhch

*Welcome to the Rat Fink Nebraska tour...$1.00 each*

Met up with CJ at the Flying J truckstop today and snapped some pics of the very kewl Blue Metalic Vette that jOEZ dished up.
Joez two of your cars hooked up for lunch today....just a buck so, EVERYONE pay up now. lol










Both CJ & I brought cars to show off but, ran out of film (sorry ). 
Live tours are just $2.00 so, you are all saving a buck today via the internet. 










Win that GTO is a wild goat fer sure! I am digging the contrasting Candy red and Gloss red via the engine air cleaner.
Holy Shiznitz Joez are you one of Santas Elfs or what. Thanks again man!

Bob...pay up now suckers...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Zilla,, next time we need to line up the Hooters girls.. I'll bet we draw more of a live crowd....:thumbsup:
CJ


----------



## JordanZ870

All of you sure know how to make a guy feel really good, yeah?  .

The cars were a challenge to build and a heck of a lot of fun to share. They couldn't have gone to a more deserving bunch of friends. I only wanted to show my appreciation for that friendship.

I am absolutely thrilled that you are all having as much fun with them as I did. 

You honor me greatly.

Thank you kindly,

joez & the HTHG


----------



## bobhch

O.K. since you made the cars the tour is FREE for you Joez...Lucky!


----------



## JordanZ870

*Update!*

Hi guys!

Here is the next in the hammered and slammed series...

While this AW GTX looked pretty good, I wasn't completely satisfied with its posture. Like most afx snappy bods, there is only so much that can be done with pot-handle mounts that had this otherwise sharp car reaching for the second floor. A slam was the order of the day with a set of Vincent rollers, tucked in where they belong and a brighter paint job tossed in for good measure.:thumbsup:

After stripping the body, the glass was trimmed of the extra chunks to let the body sit all the way down on the Tjet chassis. Not quite satisfied, the front of the gear plate was bobbed to let the dash line rest directly atop the magnet. (it ain't goin no lower, boys. ) Posts were then cut from styrene stock and welded into the body with JB 5 minute.

A trick from the book of Hilltop using 1/16 stripe tape to separate the colors really pulled the whole package together.

Thanks for the interest!


----------



## coach61

Good Color Selection Joe. and of course at the right stance it looks much better!


----------



## CJ53

So that is where ya been?? 
missing ya in chat..
Nice Job buddy!! 

Is that the shop I sent ya?? I need to get in gear..mine is gathering dust!

CJ


----------



## tjd241

Hammied and slammied at HTHG. Nice Joseph. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## kiwidave

Clean lines. Very nice work.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Clean and smooooth!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like this Joe z 2 tone combo!!! The gravity pull looks great too!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Joez,
Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now we know where you've been!! Busy, busy!!! Awesome job slamming that bad boy down to the ground!! Cool choice of colors too boot!!!! Now hows about sharing that tasty tidbit going on the rack behind it?? You got this two tone thing down for sure!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71

Looks great!Very Realistic stance JOEZ


----------



## videojimmy

Dig it!


----------



## XracerHO

Great improvemnt to the car: Great paint, two tone scheme, rims, excellent stance plus chrome detail!! WOW!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The HTH Garage also has the teaser trick from the book of Hilltop, down too. Can't wait for what looks like a two tone Hot rod in the background. ..RL


----------



## win43

sweet GtX


----------



## videojimmy

Joe.. is the glass tinted green? The more I see this car, the more I like it!


----------



## WesJY

Joez - i like it!! sweet job on two tone!! i ll have to make one ! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you, men!

This car could use a bit more detail, me thinks. Maybe even some decals so it does not look so flat. I have been undecided on painting the hood bulge in the same green. what think you?

The glass is in fact, green It couldn't have worked out better and I am not so sure how it would have looked with that grey smoked stuff that AW sometimes uses.

Hiding in the back is actually a resin body by our own Bruce Gavins.
I will post it up soon.


----------



## bobhch

*You have been tearing em' up and showing TONS of flare in 2009 Man!!*

Joez,

You took a AW car that drove me nutz to look at (red one was so wrong the way it sat on the chassis) and made it Awesum! Changing the color helped me get those Bad AW thoughts out of my head also. AW Bodies are good but, they just need the touch...this is the touch fer sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...If Joez can't do it nobody can...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Catching up on my reading...sorry I missed this Joe.

Green glass is always my first choice too. Great stance mit der Vincents and of course the cool hand Luke steady hand to pull off the brush touched window trim.


----------



## JordanZ870

*How do I say thank you?*

Hello, friends.


Last week I received a surprise parcel in the mail.
It is one of Randy's very cool resin casts. A green Camaro with Flames!:thumbsup:
I was stunned speechless by his senseless act of kindness. What a beautiful car!
I have since put about 300 laps on the green magna-traction beast. It is predictable in the curves and and is very responsive for such a heavy looking car. I hate to use a word like "nimble" because it sounds pansy, but it does what I tell it too, every time. I was seeing it and had to put 300 laps on before I truly believed. LOL

My next project (and believe me it was a project,) was to decide where in my jebus case it would actually live.
(The jebus case was FULL and has all the hard ones, fragile ones and special ones in it.)

While sorting through the case, I realized that I have some amazing friends here on HT! Since November of 2004, I have acquired , been gifted or have commissioned some very special cars. Only a very few were out-right purchased through seller or auction.

These cars, over and above all the rest of my collection give me the most joy. They were built by my friends in a custom frenzy or they were simply built for me. I am truly grateful to all of you who have added so much to my favorite hobby. Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!


----------



## tjd241

Nice bunch there Joe... Maybe it's finally time for a bigger case yeah?? :woohoo: nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup. A bigger case is in order!!! Good to see some pink around the track too!!! Sand, sand sand, paint, sprinkle, spray, sprinkle, vacuum!! LOL


----------



## bobhch

*Let's all keep building and trading FOREVER...*

Hey Joez,

Hobby Talk built cars are the best! Look at all those Awesum cars man.  

Yeah HT is one big family and as a group we all ROCK! It is always a blast to see evereyones custom builds here in the threads. Sending and getting Hobby Talk Custom slot cars just takes it over the edge for me. 

Bob...May everyones cases on HT have this problem...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh Joe, Just build you a cardboard display to go on the wall, above your cardboard track.  Maybe you could stack some shoeboxes...Glad you liked it, just trying to return the favors!!! RM


----------



## win43

Very cool joez :thumbsup::thumbsup: And I agree ....... just make a bigger case. :freak:


----------



## roadrner

Let me see, I'll take that one and that other one there and...........

Great looking collection joez! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Joez, what I see there is a big bunch of respect!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Never did see the Ferrari finished up Joe. She looks great!

Nice roster, very diverse. I've amassed quite a pile of really nice SOE's myself. What a cool bunch of friends we have! Like Bob sez..."I love this place!"


----------



## bobhch

bobhch said:


> Met up with CJ at the Flying J truckstop today and snapped some pics of the very kewl Blue Metalic Vette that jOEZ dished up.
> Joez two of your cars hooked up for lunch today....just a buck so, EVERYONE pay up now. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both CJ & I brought cars to show off but, ran out of film (sorry ).
> Live tours are just $2.00 so, you are all saving a buck today via the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win that GTO is a wild goat fer sure! I am digging the contrasting Candy red and Gloss red via the engine air cleaner.
> Holy Shiznitz Joez are you one of Santas Elfs or what. Thanks again man!
> 
> Bob...pay up now suckers...zilla


Hey some of you guys never paid your $1.00 so............Do it. 

Thought I would jump this up for a look-ski. Some of the newer Hobby Talkers may not have had a chance to get Joezed...Come back Dude! 

Bob...There are some neat pictures in here...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Darn Bob!! Ya got me all excited thinking Joez made a comeback!  Glad you bumped it up, though... Miss ya Joe!!


----------



## win43

"COME OUT COME OUT WHERE EVER YOU ARE"


----------



## TBI

Kinda sucks that so many pics are missing from the older posts in these build threads


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree TBI. Joez had some serious talent. He was always thinking out of the box, and always had some seriously cool ideas.


----------



## Bill Hall

TBI said:


> Kinda sucks that so many pics are missing from the older posts in these build threads


Much was lost in the pre photobucket era...


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> Hello, friends.
> 
> 
> Last week I received a surprise parcel in the mail.
> It is one of Randy's very cool resin casts. A green Camaro with Flames!:thumbsup:
> I was stunned speechless by his senseless act of kindness. What a beautiful car!
> I have since put about 300 laps on the green magna-traction beast. It is predictable in the curves and and is very responsive for such a heavy looking car. I hate to use a word like "nimble" because it sounds pansey, but it does what I tell it too, every time. I was seeing it and had to put 300 laps on before I truely believed. LOL
> 
> My next project (and believe me it was a project,) was to decide where in my jebus case it would actually live.
> (The jebus case was FULL and has all the hard ones, fragile ones and special ones in it.)
> 
> While sorting through the case, I realized that I have some amazing friends here on HT! Since November of 2004, I have acquired , been gifted or have comissioned some very special cars. Only a very few were out-right purchased through seller or auction.
> 
> These cars, over and above all the rest of my collection give me the most joy. They were built by my friends in a custom frenzy or they were simply built for me. I am truely greatfull to all of you who have added so much to my favorite hobby. Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!


Go back a page & CLICK ON THE PICTURES FROM THIS POST EVERYONE!!!!!! Posting #276 to be exact

I just gotta bump this as the pictures here of customs built by Hobby Talkers for Joez just rock! 

Joez you are a Very Kind Hearted Dude...Come back Please!!

Bob...will keep on trying to get you back here FOREVER AND EVER!!...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Hey Guys!
I am BACK!
The Hippy Treehugger Garage reopens!


----------



## WesJY

WHHOOOHHOOOOO!!! Welcome BACK!!

Wes


----------



## jph49

joez870 said:


> Hey Guys!
> I am BACK!
> The Hippy Treehugger Garage reopens!


I don't post much, but I'll have to say this is good news indeed!

I've missed your posts and builds.

Patrick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Glad to see you back Joez!!!! We all been missin ya!!!


----------



## bobhch

Joez this is great News!!!!

_C  L!!_

Bob...Welcome Back Dude...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hey-ey Joe . . . where you goin' with that (paint) gun in your hand? :wave:


----------



## CJ53

welcome back JOEZ:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Welcome back Joe, missed ya.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

*WELCOME BACK!!! :thumbsup:
We were about to call Leonard Nimoy to go *In Search Of* you!!!

Larry*


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:Welcome back ! & C/o some of our latest posts !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## joegri

this is very cool news!! nice to see ya joez


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, am I glad to see you back Joe!!! Without a doubt this is the best news I've heard this year!!! Welcome back!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now if we could only get Resin Russ back the boards would be complete.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WooHoo!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Fingerless Joe, master of mullets, mead, and mayhem.

Nice to have ya home Joe. We've sorely missed your temperance and good humor.

BTW, we did leave the light on for you and fly the missing man formation on a regular basis.

With that in mind, your share of the electric bill and fuel costs comes to....lessee, carry the one... less your senior citizen discount....just under eighty two gabillion dollars.

We'll be sending Jerry by to collect....no checks....cash or slotcars only! 

Bob...? type yer name


----------



## alpink

well, being a newer member here and only occasionally having hear of joeZ, I can at least take this opportunity to say welcome back even though we haven't really met until now. so
welcome back man.


----------



## roadrner

Joez,
Like others have said, good to see you back. Can't say much since I haven't been doing anything for awhile. I do keep lurking just to keep tabs on all my HT friends. rr


----------



## JordanZ870

*A 55 Revisited*

Thank you much, my new friends and 
thank you VERY much, my old friends!:wave:

It is so good to be back on the slot-side of life!

There are several projects on the bench at this time, some
old and some new. The clutter has been cleared away and the tools
have been derusted  and the NEW camera has fresh batteries!

I thought I should take this time to revisit some past projects of the HTHG,
whos Pictures have vanished from the HT. It is just as well since
the camera they were taken with was little more than a box with a baby
woodpecker in it, hammering on a piece of slate. (auto-focus, my arse)

This 55 afx is something VERY special.
Those that remember this car, please bare with me as I warm up my camera skills.

Originally orange and in tough shape. I deleted the blue bug catcher
and reshaped the the resulting hole to accommodate the new shiny hat.
I backed the hole with sheet styrene to do double-duty as a post perch
as well as hat-rack :thumbsup: A tab rear mount was also installed above the 
gas tank that slots nicely into the rear of a T-jet chassis.

Once I had the desired stance dialed in, the pipes had to go.
Bumps and grill were removed before I sent it off to Bill Hall for a few coats
of dark green PLASTIC! He layered it down perfectly and the resulting dark green color (over orange)
could not have been any better were it planned. 
That shine you see is not Future over paint, men. Its all* plastic! When Bill shipped it back, I
was determined that NO paint should touch this car (except lights )so the spears are Bare Metal Foil.

Vincent wheels and PVT tyres round out the new stance and let it settle into the weeds where it belongs!
This little 55 boogies around the track as if it were on rails. 

Without Bill and his skills, this car wouldn't be half as cool!

THANK YOU, Bill!:thumbsup:

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!

(yeah, i know, the 3rd pic is fuzzy. *sigh* I will swap it out later)


----------



## tjd241

*What a Grand Reopening ! !*

Too sweet Joe... Admittedly I have never been a huge fan of the AFX '55 (there i said it), but this revisited Greenie is one I really like. You took Harry Highschool and deleted everything except the C-O-O-L. Exactly like this one below. Just goes to show you, take the outta the box example... think a spell on how it could look better... nail the stance dead nuts on ... and the rest falls right in place. Even a guy like me who prefers the smaller more tjet-ish scale bods finds the beauty in builds like this hard to resist. WTG joeZ... past , present , and future. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Love it. A clean, mean, green Machine


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dang - nice badass '55 :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man that green gem is surw purdy. Make me wish AFX would have done it like that. 

Bad Azz 55. 

Umm.. paging Mr Tom Stumpf. 

I though he had an automatic system set up where anytime a 55 is mentioned he is automatically informed!!! He must be asleep lol


----------



## bobhch

Joez,

Nice CAMERA SHOTS!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: No more taking crap off of people for woodpecker printed pictures. lol

Chopped off the headers (way to go) to drop her down and put a Super Cool wheel and tire combo on!! 

Nice chrome putting on too...this one has it all. 

Bob...Gotta love Mullet Beer Green baby...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one cool color change...Don't have to worry about that rubbing off for a long time, if ever...RM


----------



## 41-willys

I love the green 55 :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

*did,nt take long !!*

joe z returns to HT and starts out with a big hit!! 55,s always a crowd pleaser. also joe you were a big inspireation for me to route my trak. well if he can do it maybe i can!! howz it holding up? now get back to work!!


----------



## tjd241

*He's got a system alright...*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I though he had an automatic system set up where anytime a 55 is mentioned he is automatically informed!!!


It's like and Invisible Fence collar. I bet he's still trying to get out of the yard and get out to St Paul. :hat:


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you for all the kind words, men.

The shoebox 55 is a fun car.

I spent some time looking over past builds
because a year and a half is a long time and the
mind tends to forget just how I did this or that.
The refresher course was a success. It is a good thing
that the fingers still remember how to execute all the little
tricks employed in building slick little cars with tiny detail.

Nuther dave, your picture sparked more memories of little
tricks I used too! I have a little raggy vette on the bench
that just got easier! 

joegri, The track held up well.
It has been a few years since I built it.
Randy was the guiding force behind it, make no mistake.
He was easy with the answers and tips to make it
a success. I learned many things along the way on my own
also. Would I build another? Heck yes! 
Even the occasional rail popping up is no issue. Just a drop of CA
in the groove as a permanent fix does the trick. Yes, that
was another tip from Hilltop Randy. :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

*Trouble Maker Revisited*

Hey Guys


Here is an excerpt from the original build posting
of how The idea for this build hit me in the head....
It was a pink JL bodied magna, now sporting a Tjet.

a few years ago......
***What do I do with a favorite body (JL pink nomad)that was unavoidably stepped on by a 3 year old (god-son)? Well after the "Erk-herkle-gerk" sputtering (because I was mad but won't cuss in front of the boy), I wipe the tears from his eyes and pop a new JL Body on the chassis (He smiles again). Right after I duct tape the lil rugger into the chair, I collect the bits into a tiny ziploc (thanks, BOB!) and toss the crushed-roof nomad into the S.O.B box for future consideration.

Well, that was a week ago and divine inspiration hit me on the head yesterday. (Really)
I knocked a shelf kittywampus while organizing some more stuff and the S.O.B box tipped over. The only thing that fell out was the crushed Nomad. It landed and stayed right on the back of my head as I was leaning over.:hat: After removing it and looking to what it was, the pieces lay in such a way in the bag that it looked like a complete body that had been chopped "jussst right". DING!***

today.....
lol, now while NO child should ever have to deal with
the trauma of accidentally crushing a favorite slot car, a grown
slotter should never have to see it happening over and over in
slow motion every time he closes his eyes. I wipe the tears away
as I aim the camera.....


----------



## bobhch

Joez,

Glad you saved it man as another Chevy on the road is like putting a man on the Moon...Yeah Baby!

Bob...gotta go as lightning is striking now...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Doesn't seem any worse for the wear Joe...*

Quite a nice save and great stance to boot!!!! Maybe you should let the boy step on a couple more that your not sure what to do with??...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

tjd241 said:


> Quite a nice save and great stance to boot!!!! Maybe you should let the boy step on a couple more that your not sure what to do with??...


Lmao!! I was thinking the same thing_!!!!

Looks mean Joez!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooh yes, I remember this one!! Troublemaker was quite fitting the name! :lol: You did nail the stance just right, and the chop looks fantastic!! Somewhere off in the distance I hear Nomad bodies getting stomped on in hopes of the same time saving top chop!! :tongue:


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oooh yes, I remember this one!! Troublemaker was quite fitting the name! :lol: You did nail the stance just right, and the chop looks fantastic!! Somewhere off in the distance I hear Nomad bodies getting stomped on in hopes of the same time saving top chop!! :tongue:


Yeah I remember this too! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 41-willys

that is a fantastic save! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Hot looking car! Great color and wheel choice.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That was a fantastic save as I do recall...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Made me on wanna go step on one too... RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you much, men!

You guys made me laugh out loud!
some how, I doubt there will be ANY of you actually stomping 
on their cars. There are certainly cleaner ways to achieve a chop, yeah?
Besides, how many of you have the required 35 lb 3 year old just laying
around to get the exact effect of CRUSH instead of DEMOLISH? 

I have been working furiously on several projects now as time (i.e The TM)
allows and these REVISITS are only to entertain you and refresh my posting skills
while keeping the HTHG from being swallowed by the endless threads of HT (again).

I will dig up something else from long and long ago to post
to fill in while I complete some projects:thumbsup:

Thanks for the read, there's more to come!:wave:


----------



## plymouth71

Glad to hear it Joe... working in photoshop tonight 
I was inspired...


----------



## tjd241

joez870 said:


> I have been working furiously on several projects now as time (i.e The TM) allows and there's more to come!:wave:


S'okay... For now we'll settle for you just doin the tell so we can member and keep count'n time while we wait for you to get to tomorrow-morrow land. 

btw... Yer nuts are showin in P71's pic above.


----------



## JordanZ870

OMG! That drawing is just way too cool by half!
I absolutely LOVE IT!

Thank you so much P71!

now, if I can just get the TM to pull it up on her PC
to print it off......

(Rofl at Nuther)


----------



## JordanZ870

*BadBug*

A couple of years back, I started a custom bug based on a 
JL Baja Bug. I had been inspired by none other than
Bob...gonna blow your doors off with this one...Zilla.
He had built a radical Sand bug based on the Red Barron
that did, in fact, blow my doors off! :thumbsup:

The potential for radical custom in the Baja was never
really that apparent to me. Other than paint, what could I do?

The Jerry-cans are molded in as the afx snappy mounts, the
whole body is one big compound curve with a raised spare molded
right into the roof.:freak: 
Well, it is a JL and at a couple of bucks, it wouldn't be a major
loss if I really gerfed it up. 

I took 3/16 inch off just above the belt-line
in back and front. It was the straightest place to cut.
The resulting lid lowering really got me excited!
(I can do THIS!) Some JB-weld got the roof back on.
So far, so good! Next, the roof spare had to go. a few passes
with the Dremel gave me a clear roof line that I filled and
sanded smooth. The stuffed cargo pocket look of the gas cans
molded into the doors has to go also. Since I had already decided
on a Tjet for a chassis, zip-zip, fill-fill and the door skins are smooth too!

A bit of primer and a pic posted.....and something ELSE caught my eye.
The bug, half finished went into the "later-box" and was promptly forgotten
as I dove head first into another custom.

A couple of weeks ago, while sorting STUFF, I came across the "later-box".
The bug and a few other projects went back on the bench. 
It has been allot of fun working on these cars again.

The bug got the sunroof filled, the nose smoothed out and the airhorns were
tipped forward, lengthened and shaped so they will once again meet up with the carbs
when the motor goes back on. There is still a ways to go before I get
to the paint but thought you all might like a sneek-peek!

More to come, thanks for the read!:wave:


----------



## plymouth71

Wow. That bug is looking Mean, and I mean downright Nasty!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh yeah!!! Sinister works too!!! 

~~~~reading Zilla's mind right now~~~~ 

Black primer with white SlotRod pinstripes... Red wheels with whitewalls... 

Am I close Bob? 

Looks like you got the biggest job done Joe!! Can't wait to see this finished!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

UH?? Joez?? 
Does the hippie treehugger guild ,, know you can chop things down like that?? 

Lookin good , ,keep 'em coming:thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## 41-willys

That is going to be one cool VW:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Joez Snap Dragons a JL body into shape...BAM!!*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh yeah!!! Sinister works too!!!
> 
> ~~~~reading Zilla's mind right now~~~~
> 
> Black primer with white SlotRod pinstripes... Red wheels with whitewalls...
> 
> Am I close Bob?
> 
> Looks like you got the biggest job done Joe!! Can't wait to see this finished!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I don't know on this one slotcarman? uM....YEAH pretty close description. lol 

This is all up to Joez & eye know he is going to do this VW Bug up Very Kewl-ey like with that Chop...holey Smokes!!

Bob...lover of all VWs...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*ChevelleCamino*

hehehe, thanks guys! I sure am having FUN!:thumbsup:
The badBug is in time out for a bit.
Letting some filler cure so I dont CLOG my
jewel files....again.


Todays offering is a bit frightening, to say the least.

Has anyone (besides me) seen the Elcamino
hiding within the 74 Chevelle Stocker?
I have puzzled over this car for years, wondering
why Aurora never took the next logical step!

Finally, I am comfortable enough with my modelers skills
to make the attempt. I figure if I can saw a bug in half
and put it back together, then dealing with the 'camino
should be within my skill-set now, yeah? (I hope)

This Chevelle Stocker was missing the front bits and glass, but
otherwise unmolested.
The tampos were well worn on the sides as this was obviously some kids
favorite car. I did not feel bad about giving it a bath in ELO.

Some careful sawing and filing is starting to bring the body
into the correct shape. I may end up fabricating a bed or using a bed 
cover, but for now, I am playing with a section of pick'm'up bed floor
from the FallGuy truck. (I did not destroy the truck. The whole bed
was in a junk-lot) I Z'd it to fit the general shape but it may just be
too tall in the wheel tubs. We shall see!


Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good eye and a heck of a good start!! I got a feeling a bed cover will be necessary, but you can see it better than I. snap a chassis in there and see what kind of room you have... That's to only way to know for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Doh!!!, never thought of one of those!!! A black textured CD case makes a good bed cover...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Good work on both Badbug & Camino. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Cool twist on an oldie but a goodie


----------



## 41-willys

what a cool idea:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Thats nifty Joe.

Good eye!

You gonna post it for T-jet and sinch it up tight like the 55?


----------



## WesJY

Sweet!!

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Wow. Great Idea!


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you for sharing the positive thoughts, men!
Its nice to know that I am not COMPLETELY crazy



Bill Hall said:


> Thats nifty Joe.
> 
> Good eye!
> 
> You gonna post it for T-jet and sinch it up tight like the 55?


This is the plan, Bill. :thumbsup: Actually, if the project goes as well as I have
planned, the pot-handle mounts will stay put and it will accommodate
an afx chassis as well after (tips hand) I cast it up! Just zip the posts
out and its still a snappy!:thumbsup:

I fiddled with the bed again this morning and decided that I
would need to knock the tops of the tubs off and cap them
to get it to sit right IF I go that route. Since the trailing edge of the body
droops toward the rear bump, the tops of the quarters need to 
be built up. This will give me a tick of additional room to work with.
It just might be enough to allow the use of the brown bed without
it looking too dorky and shallow. I may need a tonneau just as Ujoe said.

Its a conundrum wrapped in ..errrm....another conundrum!
1. I want to SLAM this car.
2. I want it to accommodate afx and Tjet 
(and look right doing both)
3. I want it as realistic possible and that is about detail.
(though Randy'scool CD case idea would insure the slammiest slam ever slammed!)

OK, I just decided. (sometimes writing it down helps sort it out)
I will go with the tonneau cover, eliminate headaches and insure FUN!

Thanks for the read, There's more to come! :wave:


----------



## tjd241

*Tonneau Materials?... hmmm....*



joez870 said:


> OK, I just decided. I will go with the tonneau cover.


Testors Sanding Film.









Shower Curtain.









Checkbook Cover.









Pocket Calendar Cover.









Child's Cheapo Wallet.









Nylon Stocking stretched over wet epoxy.









Paint.









Go get'em Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

nice work nuther


----------



## tjd241

Thank's Al... Lots of stuff around the house can be experimented with... just don't get caught cutting that 2x2 square outta it.


----------



## Bill Hall

3-O-them have been to my house and one still lives here....LOL!

Sticky stockings ....OMG Dave! What will you think of next? Hahahahahaha!


----------



## JordanZ870

Yer a lucky guy, Bill!
What car lives with you? 

Nuther, you pretty smart for an old guy! :thumbsup:

I knew about the pantyhose trick. When the pretty metallic blue truck moved into 
MY* slot cave, you told me about it!

The others are really cool ideas too! Wow, what nice cars!


ok, I started playing with ways to build up the rails on a camino bed.
This white chevelle will eventually become a sedan delivery so no big deal if
I get it a bit dirty.
I stuck some sticky tape along the outside of the rear quarter on one sample and inside 
on the other. I back-filled with quicky JB Weld and worked on the Badbug while
I was waiting for the JB to cure up.
In taping on the OUTSIDE, I have a smooth transition for the fill but am limited to the actual 
angle of the existing panel. I think taping up INSIDE
the body will be the way to go. This way, I am not limited to the
amount of material that I get to blend the panel with.

I LOVE JB-Weld! it sands and files and drills silky smooth.


Thanks for the read, there is more to come!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Doh!!!, never thought of one of those!!! A black textured CD case makes a good bed cover...RM


Randy gave me this same advice a while back, and it worked out great...










Oh, and your El Camino conversion idea has me thinking. I recently converted a Chevelle Stocker into the Pontiac cop car that Buford drove in Smokey and the Bandit, and I think this is another great custom idea for that body. For a while now, I've also been toying with the Ford version: a JL Fairlane would make a good base for a '60s Ranchero. And now that you put up the '70s version, I wonder if the AW Torino would work as a '70s Ranchero. Gears are turning, hmmm...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870

*Coke Machine*

Long and long ago, an idea came to me after
seeing some of Wes's beautiful paint jobs.

Lets get Wes to squirt a few bodies for me and
lay on a decal or 3!:thumbsup: Now, how do we get Wes to do this
without having to resort to such unseemly things
as begging? Easy. Bribe him with a trade he could not refuse! 

I filled a a hole in Wes's collection and he did several beautiful
paint jobs for me! (Personally, I think I got the better end of the deal)


I had a broke down Woody body with split and broken fenders.
It was a perfect candidate for The HTHG StreetRod program.
After carefully taking it apart, I cut out the window posts to the back half
and cut away the hood from the cowl. I cut away the rear body support from
the inside of the glass and cleaned up all the rough edges all the way around 
before sending it off to Wes. I asked Wes to keep it clean and simple. 
When it came back, I was completely amazed at the character
transformation of the body. It was perfect! Now THIS will make a wicked streetrod!

A JL diecast Tbucket gave up the ghost for this new build. I took the front half of the 
diecast chassis, flipped and narrowed it to fit between the rails of the Tjet chassis.
I indexed the new front to accommodate shoe travel
and piloted a hole through the diecast to accept a screw.
A new idea came to me that I just HAD to start on. Into a baggy and into the 
"Later-box" go the little parts.
(this is the story of my life, it seems. The "later-box" should come with the warning that "later" might mean 2 years!) 

Deedle dee- deedle dee -deedle dee (flash forward 2 years)

I pulled the streetrod from the box at the same time as the Badbug.
Following Bills tried and true creed, I rotate through several builds, bit 
by bit, taking each bit as a complete project. No feeling of being 
overwhelmed, no over-handling parts that have sticky stuff on them
and no headache!:thumbsup:

Ok, back to the streetrod..... 

The chromy motor was cut to fit between the rails of the Tjet chassis and was filled with JB Weld to allow 
the front chassis screw to hold it on in the completed chassis unit.
A pair of Big Ansens were added to the rear of the chassis with a fresh pair of Big Rears.


I used a piece of 1/4x1/4 square plastic stock across the inside rear of the body, filed 
to a taper to give the body a solid rake. The train-tunnel cowl was
filled with a piece of embossed chrome plastic from a chocolate box.
A perfect "diamond plate" fire wall! The leading edge of the chassis top plate was cut back
to allow the cowl to snuggle down further yet, with the firewall resting directly on
the top of the chassis pan. After a trial fit and a bit more filing on the rear mount, I was very* satisfied 
with the body rake. Only one screw holds the body to the chassis at the rear. 
The rear mount is solid and very stable. A Dash Modified rear bump rounds out
the hardware. 

I was so excited over completing the Coke Machine that the painted details were still wet when I snapped these pics.

Thanks for the read, guys.
This was a long but fun build!:wave:


----------



## kiwidave

Waaaay cool Hot Rod. Very clever build. Perfect blend of color and chrome!!


----------



## Bill Hall

A classic hotrod vision for your re-entry build!

Ya know how I love the "parts box compilations" Joe. Once an ugly duckling....now a beautiful swan. 

The "candy box chrome" goes in my slicker than snot file for future reference. Ya really should post that trick in the tips and tricks thread with a close up or two. It's great to know that every body needs to eat more candy so we can build cooler slot cars!


----------



## tjd241

*Jeebus...*

I think the sabbatical has re-charged your creativity genes. Good thing all yer fingers grew back to keep up with that yeah? 

VERY slick Joe... top shelf. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Wow Joe. I've been a Pepsi Man all my life, but you make a convincing argument! LoL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

"Things go better with Coke"!!! This looks way cooler IMO...:thumbsup::thumbsup: You could make all kinds of wagons with that trick... RM


----------



## WesJY

Joe - WOW that was long time ago ! I forgot about that coke machine. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 41-willys

I agree with Bill " That is slicker than snot" :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

WOW Mr. Z that coke wagon is a real looker. Nice work.


----------



## alpink

I am impressed. what a simple yet attractive build. nice job man.


----------



## jobobvideo

Love the old school hot rod feel! Awesome design!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

It is so awesome to see JoeZ building again -- that Coke Machine is awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! If I didn't know better, I'd swear that was in the large scale realm! Talk about nailing the stance.. That coke machine has some serious attitude!!! Great job to both of you guys!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

COKE is it!!!! Looks great. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## videojimmy

that coke truck is AWESOME!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Coke Hot ROD!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

Dang, guys!
I am way overwhelmed by the positive
response to the Coke Machine build.
Thank you all so much!
The car is a culmination of 3 of my favorite things.
Street rods, Coke and slot cars!
Even an old hippy gets lucky now and again, hey.

Sometimes the ideas are a flash and the completed project
can be seen within the gathered parts, while at other times, the 
idea comes slowly and you stare at the parts.....and
then stare at the parts some more.:freak:
That happens more often than the flash.
I hate that.

Bill suggested the tips and tricks thread. I had forgotten all about that thread! Great idea! I will get the firewall trick in there.:thumbsup:


Thanks again, guys!:wave:


----------



## plymouth71

joez870 said:


> Sometimes the ideas are a flash and the completed project
> can be seen within the gathered parts, while at other times, the
> idea comes slowly and you stare at the parts.....and
> then stare at the parts some more.:freak:
> That happens more often than the flash.
> I hate that.


The story of my life LoL


----------



## bobhch

Joez,

Hey Enjoy Coke!! Very neat old School build from a Woody!!

Red paint can...stare

Woody...stare

Lots of Cool parts...stare

Bob...still starring!!...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*BadBug update*

The ideas keep flowing like sands through an
hourglass.....erm...wait. That's the days of our Lives!

Seriously, the ideas I am being bombarded with are enough
to drive me crazy! I get behind my bench and stare at the 
projects in progress because it is so hard to focus through
the new ideas. This morning, I awoke to a barrage before my
feet even hit the floor.

I had an idea based on the HOHT HotRod. Then another and 
another. Then, before I knew it, I had a crazy-train of ideas,
one leading to the next, all based on that HotRod! 5 so far
and I took the time to sketch them out. Well guess what.
I was actually able to focus on the projects that cover my
bench! I do not know how many of you guys make notes or 
sketches of ideas, but I know Bob...insert something funny here...Zilla
sure does. I tried the notes thing but it just wasn't enough to help
in the focus department. Sketching the ideas out seem to make them
more solid in my mind. 

Ok...on to the BadBug.

After sanding and priming and filling and sanding some more, I
started carving the door seams back in. What a pain in the 
but anyhow, my first pass with a FRESH #2 blade started out well.
I had nearly completed the door when an HO fist sized chunk crumbled
out of the seam. I flip to the other side and grabbed a fresh blade.
After cutting about 1/2 inch of seam, I started with a fresh blade again.
In all, I used 4 fresh blades and had no trouble with the second door.
I do not know if it really helped or not. It may have just been bad luck 
on the first door.

More putty, sanding and a coat of prime filled up the botched door 
and after several days (to make sure it was dry) I carved out the door
with 4 fresh blades without any issue. I have inspected the blades
before and after. I see no difference in them. They still seem new.

A simple 1/4x1/4 piece of stock was cut and shaped to the nose for the
front post. The rear of the chassis will get bobbed a bit and the 
motor, when reinstalled, will be filled and drilled for the rear mount.

A set of deep Vincents and W/J cut-downs were used to complete the
low wide look I was after.:thumbsup:

I am wondering if I should have taken the tach off the hood?
Anyhow, I have a few sketches of paint designs and am, at this point
undecided. 

I want to mold and cast this body. The synth clay will make a mess
out of the primer, so I must do something else first. 
Usually, I will Future dip the heck out of anything
that I make a mold of, just to get them wicked smooth. I am not sure
what will happen if I try to paint over Future. I imagine that it would
not be too good.

I know that the paint will be at least 2 colors, using stripe tape
on the paint seams. I do not want these details in the mold so....?
Any thoughts here would be great.

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!


----------



## plymouth71

future is acrylic, so someone correct me if i'm wrong, as long as it is compatible paint, or covered with a primer, you should be good to go. test 1st as always.


----------



## alpink

I think good smooth paint will suffice for a good mold surface. i haven't used Future to seal for molding, but I will try it now.
the body looks great and i think the on hood tach adds a little break up of the plainness.
I will be in line for a copy of this bad boy!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a killer bug!!! Das Auto at it's best!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm not sure if it will attack the body, but I think I remember reading that ammonia will strip off Future. That might be a viable choice. Another option would be to paint the whole car in the lighter color of your two tone choices, and then make the mold. Once it's done making the mold, a quick clean up should put ya ready for color #2. I can't see the silicone affecting your ability to spray after you pull it out of the mold... A little Dawn ought to clean it and any release agent up and put you ready for masking. Worst case you'll have the mold to make babies. 

Just one question... Are you leaving the air scoops on, or making them a 2nd part to cast? Installed might make casting the body difficult, and will likely sharply lower your mold lifespan.. Just a thought from someone who never made a mold of anything!  Oh, and one more thought. I would cast it with the tach on the hood too, but I would fill any underside dip in the body so if someone opts to remove it there's still full body thickness beneath it.

She looks flippin' cool Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*I see Iron Crosses...*

Joez,

Dude keeping the door lines in is great! When this gets shot with some paint down the road those door lines are going to make this bug scream Super Duper Cool!! :thumbsup: 

Bob...Love It...zilla


----------



## joegri

*luv them chop tops!*

i,ve always been a fan of bugs n lowering anyway u can. the choptop baja bug looks great. keep going on that baby. think i,ll pull out a dash bug n spy out the posibilities.


----------



## JordanZ870

Thanks for the thoughts, men.
I will plunk it down in the Future before clay-up.

I have a fresh Alumilite Super casting kit on the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

*ShoeHorn Chevy*

Hey guys!

Todays offering is one of my favorite Chevy Body styles.
This 59 Impala is getting the "Hammered & Slammed" AND
the "Unner Hood" treatment from HTHG!

I carefully removed all the chrome bits and gave the chevy
an ELO bath, taking care to pick the paint out of all the tiny nooks.
It is amazing to me how the red paint has stained the plastic.
The patterns would make for an easy distressed paint job with
the addition of Bob...rust is good...Zilla's rusty paint treatment.

The hood was removed and inner fender-wells were layered up 
with some abs and carved to shape. A piece was attached to 
the underside along with a stubby front post. the whole works
was carved on the underside to snuggle down onto what is left 
of the chassis front rails. The rear post got the business end
of my trusty Dremel too! :thumbsup:

A set of baby Ansen wheels were cut down, front and back.
They tuck up under the acres of body panels on shortened
axles. ONE pair of Weird Jack Blems were spun and split to make 
four skinny silicones to fit the Ansens new profile.

All in all, it is more than just the chromy 2-4 motor that is getting
the shoehorn. 

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

What?

No groovy insert for the trunk?

Lessee now, it's a old chebbie; so you'll need at least one spare WITH air, a jack that actually works, a whole roll of Ford wire, some duct tape, an Oklahoma credit card....oh....and a tow truck. That should all fit.

Looks very spiffy old man. Short money is on green, cant get any odds!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man Joe, how do ya just jump back in the saddle and start whacking home runs back to back? Jeez!! :freak: I feel so inadequate!!  :jest:

59er is finer... due to you!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

That's some cool modelling right there!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool Chebby.

Are you thinking a big blown plant maybe?? Big pipes coming out of everywhere??? lol

I too have one of these 59's slammed with big meats tucked in. Ill see if I can snap a pic to post Joe.

I love the open hood look bro!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Cool Chebby.
> 
> Are you thinking a big blown plant maybe?? Big pipes coming out of everywhere??? lol
> 
> I too have one of these 59's slammed with big meats tucked in. Ill see if I can snap a pic to post Joe.
> 
> I love the open hood look bro!!!


Kinda like Dis?:thumbsup:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=228270&page=11

(post 309)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I liked it then and I'm liking it now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## jobobvideo

always love the lines of that car can't wat to see what the final versions look like:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Any friend of the Impala is a friend of mine...go Joez!!

Bob...love the hood off look...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*BadBug Dun!*

*K'grwew.....*

*KGrRew-rew-rew-rew-POP*

*tinker tinker tap adjust tap tap tighten*

*KGrRew-rew-rew-rew-Duga-rew-duga-duga-rew-Duga-Duga-Duga-Duga *:thumbsup:

*Duga-Duga-Duga-Duga-Brap-Duga-Duga-Duga-Duga-BRAP!- BRAP!-Duga-Duga*



:wave:


----------



## alpink

I can see that cruisin Front street Saturday night lookin for victims!


----------



## tjd241

*I was wunnering when....*

... you'd start sling'n the duga-duga braps at us!!.... We didn't have to wait too long to find out yeah? Great job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Hmmm...mayhaps it needs a tape strip on the beltline?


----------



## Rolls

alpink said:


> I can see that cruisin Front street Saturday night lookin for victims!


Front Street? OK, now that brings back memories.


----------



## JordanZ870

joez870 said:


> Hmmm...mayhaps it needs a tape strip on the beltline?


*sand sand tape tape paint paint *:thumbsup:

:wave:


original posting at end of last page, more pics!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one cool looking bug!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Even the Orkin/Terminix man would have a tough time catching that one...RM


----------



## 41-willys

the killer bug turned out great:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

BAD A$$ LOOKING BUG!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## videojimmy

Amazing!!


----------



## tjd241

Nice touch with the stripe... Windows fill it up real nice too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Tough looking bug. Nice work on a tricky roof chop. Where did the donkey with the twin carbs in that 59 Chevy come from?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like it!!! Great job gettin 'er done!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

You make the mold yet??? :devil:


----------



## plymouth71

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice touch with the stripe, and sooo glad to see you still have your casting skillz too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I woulda snagged a baby iffin I had the scratch..


----------



## win43

COOL. I like the stripe.


----------



## bobhch

Bug Gone Wild!!

Now this is a paint job...LOVE IT!!

Bob...Sweeeeeet Bug-a-build Joez...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang!!! Love the Chevy teaser shot too!!!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you, Thank you, men!

Your high praise humbles me.

This is by far, the most difficult custom
I have had the pleasure of working on.
An artist is his own worse critic, for sure.
Since you guys like it, I must be doing something right!:thumbsup:

Kiwidave, the double-double pumper came from one of these.
Not exclusive to the body style (mine was on a T-bucket)
they are readily available.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JL-1-64-Hot-Rods-series-3-1934-Coupe-/310319836941?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item484080ef0d

Many thanks again, guys!

Stay tuned for more cool rides in the pipe!:wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

*ShoeHorn Chevy DUN!*

Here it is, guys, The 59 ShoeHorn Chevy!

This was another of those "paint, strip, paint it again, strip, paint some more" cars. and then..and THEN* the Future did not want to 
stick to the *%#@# paint!:freak: A dip just would not do, so I ended
up brushing it on. I dont know if this car was just being camera shy or 
what, but here she is!

*Rumpity-rumpity-rumpity-rumpity-BRAP! Rumpity-rumpity*:thumbsup:



Thanks for the read, guys, There is more to come!:wave:


----------



## alpink

very coooool green monster!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That bad boy looks ready to launch!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I get "rusty" in a week...:freak: You take a year or so off and jump back in the game and start off with home runs!!! Amazing detail work, Joe!!


----------



## 41-willys

nice looking chevy:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET LOOKING CHEVY! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## rodstrguy

Too Cool, Great color choice too! Way to go Joe...


----------



## XracerHO

Great build - like the engine, exhaust & colour! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## jobobvideo

Love it!!! from the huge power plant to minimalizing all the silver trim...great touches all around.


----------



## CJ53

Nice Job! Joez, looks like you have the 59 figured out!

CJ


----------



## plymouth71

To quote a "very Canadian" movie: Beauty Eh!?!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice work there joez!!! Liking the twins up front sticking out, showing off...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow Joe, fit finish and fun!

That sure is one super straight and to the point build. Your trim-work is exceptional and the old baby Ansen trick never looked better! Until they start maken' something better, looks like we're gonna stick to it. With results like that....why the hell not? :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

*BadBug Revisited*

Guys, Your encouragement and kind thoughts
are Top Fuel to my modeling fire!:thumbsup:
I Thank you!

I doubted the color choice of BadBug.
It was a toss-up between the red or a blue.
As I was shooting the red, I worried that it was too dark 
of a color choice and wondered if I should not have gone 
with the blue after all.

After such a positive response to BadBug, how could I
change its color in good conscience simply to satisfy
my curiosity?

Well, through the magic of resin, I built a duplicate in the blue.:thumbsup:
HTHG is proud to present Bug-A-Blue!

This one is headed to the Bay, guys. I wonder how she will do?


Thanks for the read, There is more to come!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Unbelievable Joe!! The blue is as sweet as the red!!! Smooooth casting!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

DAANNNNNGGGGGG!!!!!!!! Sweet A$$ Looking BUGS!!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Sweet Ass BUGs indeed!!!!!!!!

Hey that Impala with the engine popping out of it is Sweet Ass too!!

Bob...He's back...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

**scrape**

Hey guys!

First, Thanks for all the positive response
to the BadBug project. It makes it all worthwhile. :thumbsup:

Now, on to more for your visual entertainment....


This is the type of street rod
that gets me most excited.
(the TM is a close second) 


Chopped, hammered, welded, lowered, sculpted rolling art.
Simply put, when I see one rolling down the street, it makes
me breathe funny.


There is a T-jet chassis (not a slimmy) stuffed in under this 
new resin body with a divorced front axle.
I will try to get the body lower yet without sacrificing the 
integrity of the body strength. We shall see! 
As it sits now, the front horns of the chassis have been Z'd away
and the sides have been shaved as close to the front magnet as I dare.
At this point, the chassis is already flush with the running boards.
With any luck, I will only be limited by track rail height!:thumbsup:

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## bobhch

I can't see the t-jet chassis :woohoo: That is a good thing!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Will be watching this as you start the paint and trim work...Yeah!

Bob...You might need a KIWI spark thrower conversion yet...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hot diggety!! That's wicked looking!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And scope out the blue pick up in the background!!  You grow an extra pair of arms while you were away?? Dang you're productive!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Graceful and curvaceous... can't wait to see more!


----------



## 41-willys

I can't wait, this is going to be sweet!!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool, When it's mounted how you like can we see a shot up under her skirt please! And the chassis mods.


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTT!!!

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

**scrape* Uppy*



kiwidave said:


> Very cool, When it's mounted how you like can we see a shot up under her skirt please! And the chassis mods.


You got it, Dave!
You can see how deep it sits.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sink the chassis in much lower and the shoes will be bumpin' the running boards......  Let the chassis grinding begin!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Ahhhhhh......the naughty bits.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's gonna sho nuf be a tail dragger...and skirt dragger...and running board dragger...and a front fender dragger...etc...But it's looking gooooood!!!...RM


----------



## WesJY

ARGGHH!! ARGHHH!!! Watch out for speed humps!!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870

*Phantom39*

Hey guys!

While some paint is drying on Scrape, here is a phantom that I hope 
you will not find so scary.

I started with one of the slick 1939 Chevy deluxe 4dr sedan pull-backs.
Has everyone purchased their half dozen yet?
This plastic is beautiful! Honest styrene! The bits of Z'd roof are being 
used to fill in the back of the cab that will meet up with the new bed floor.

The bed itself is a vac-u-form piece pulled from the very same piece
that I am fiddling with for the yellow ChevelleCamino posted a ways back.
fitting was trial and error. I only ruined one!  

If it turns out as nice as I hope, the Phantom39 will take its turn
in the RTV.:thumbsup:

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## plymouth71

Very Nice Joez. Reminds me of an SSR !










Kinda Retro Futuristic! LoL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man!! Look at them headlights!!! I wonder......

Looks promising Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for the pics Joez! Vac-u-form bed is really clever!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow that is way cool! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks a lot joez...Now ya got me thinking again ... Looking good as pick up!!!...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

*Scrape-fail!*

 #@*&%*^ &%[email protected]*$#


----------



## plymouth71

My Condolences Joe. Can't count how many times that's happened to me


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhhhh man!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

[email protected]#$%^&*()_+":?><@#

I hate when that happens!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't think one of those "tear away" custom paint jobs were the intention here.. Sorry Joez..What a waste of sillycone.


----------



## Bill Hall

Model Murdering will be observing a moment of silence...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

While in that moment of silence Bill, you might be able to hear a few choice echoed words from St. Paul...I think I did...RM


----------



## Bill Hall

You read my mind Randy.


----------



## 41-willys

those are cool castings. I am really liking that truck
:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

You know, men, I have had trouble with this particular 
can of red before.
I think it is time to just throw the ^%$#@ stuff away!
Its a shame, really. It is such a nice red, too!

Thank you, all, for keeping me in your thoughts.
The body survived the paint-B-gone and is now sitting in its
Primer Pajamas. After a light sand tomorrow, Scrape will receive a new 
base coat of NOT red. Then I will go from there.
I still think it needs to be a Velvet Rod. (flat black lowers)

Thanks for the read, there is more to come! :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Time to fire up the airbrush Joe!!! Here's a suggestion. Shoot the car in red lacquer (as close to the red you're wanting but shiny) and let it sit over night. Mask off and shoot the lowers in black lacquer. Once dry, shoot the whole shebang with a light coat or two of model master flat clear (or Dull Coat) through that old (NEW) airbrush of yours to get that flat finish you desire.


----------



## Bill Hall

Absolutely! Finito! Throw it away...er relegate it to the garden Joe. I paint my garden tools or shop equipent with the substandard or disappointing cans/brands

Your precious modeling time is worth way more than that can of schlock!


----------



## JordanZ870

Good idea, Bill, but if I paint other stuff with that red, I will just be reminded
of 5 botched paint jobs on 2 different slot cars.

Me & Drucy, here just put the finishing touches on the new base paint for Scrape


----------



## bobhch

Joez your blue truck will be hopefully getting the HT customizers minds cutting up again....Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeat Pickup in da works!

Can't wait to see what the Scrape looks like now.

Bob...paint on,paint off...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you, Bob...so eager...zilla!

I did it again. 
I wrecked Scrape's paint. This time, The main color is perfect
and I gerfed up the flat black in a big way. I am so
annoyed that I dont even want to describe the stupidity
on my part. So, as I knuckle-under, I am buying some of that micro-mask stuff
that I can paint on and peel off AND ordering the rest of the required gear
for my airbrush! I know, its about derned time.

Do any of you have Northern Tool & Equipment stores near you?
http://www.northerntool.com/
They sent me a nifty mini-catalogue with some nice 5 off 15 and 20 off 100
coupons to use. They sell all kinds of air equipment!
Time to go buy some stuff. I will let you all know how I do!:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

*Update!*

My new air regulator/water trap. new jewelry file set and
2 bottles of Micro Mask are on their way from Amazon.com.
30.00 shipped, not too shabby!

Also.....lest Jack become a dull boy and for your viewing
pleasure, HTHG is proud to present a pair of customs commissioned
a few years back from HTs own infamous Dragula. (Cris Rolph)

Cris had really gotten a handle on his flame masking and I could not resist!
I sent Cris these bodies, stripped, and some dollars and was never
more pleased with the bargain. (I had to buy a dozen aurora Tjet chassis from him IN that bargain.)
He thought I was crazy for wanting Tjet and AFX matching cars.
I* think they turned out quite beautiful. His talents are missed.

Thanks for the read, there is more to come! :wave:


----------



## WesJY

VERY NICE DAYTONA SETS!!! :thumbsup:

GO MOPAR!!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet flaming greens!! Ya know, I always liked them cars, and like a dope sold the few that I had... "Can't light 'em, so off they go!" What a dummy!! I'll snag some one of these days. ( The T Jet size)

Now that you're about ready to air brush, I suggest an order from these guys... 

http://www.flamemasks.com/zshop/

Make sure you order for 1/64!!! It does take a bit of fussing to work around the site, but it's worth the aggravation. This is where I got the flames on the camaro I just finished, and the rally stripes are cool too. I use them on cobras, but you can use them on other stuff too. Just remember when using them... Light coats, and try to shoot straight on the body over the mask, not at an angle or the paint will build up even more. Lacquer is best as it dries quicker, you can in some instances mix enamel paint with lacquer thinner to spray through your brush. Once you remove the mask, lay down a few coats of clear lacquer, starting with mist coats. Then hammer it on. Trim painting can be done over the clear, and then throw another clear over that to seal in the trim paint. Welcome to airbrush heaven!!! 


REMEMBER< A CLEAN AIR BRUSH IS A HAPPY AIR BRUSH!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## sethndaddy

Wondering what ever happened to Chris Dragula ???


----------



## Bill Hall

Admin thought he should contribute for reaping the sales benefits of access to the HT community.

Chris didnt. 

Was doing restoration work on Guitars last I heard.


----------



## JordanZ870

GUYS! GUYS!

:woohoo: I AIRBRUSHED and it was AWESOME! :woohoo:


----------



## slotcarman12078

:woohoo: Don't forget to clean it out really good right after each use, or you'll be playing the "tear it down" blues!! :lol: Congrats JoeZ!!! Welcome to better paint jobs!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

nice work there Joe


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> GUYS! GUYS!
> 
> :woohoo: I AIRBRUSHED and it was AWESOME! :woohoo:


Phsssssssssssssssssht...Yeah!

Joe...:woohoo:I'm airbrushing and I know it:woohoo:...z

B...:thumbsup:...z


----------



## Bill Hall

FINALLY!

Joe you were a tough get!


----------



## tjd241

*uhhh...*

Didya paint over the lense of you camera?


----------



## JordanZ870

Been way to long guys. i missed the feeling of little parts in my hand. my dad and i have spent hours downstairs working in the slot cave. in between the random "pssssssst" noises of my dad playing with his airbrush i asked him to help me find a car to work on. we sorted through hundreds of bodies until we found "The One". Its an AW Fairlane  i spent 15 minutes trying to explain the particular body shape i wanted before we finally looked at his boxes of bodies. of course it wasn't until the last box that we actually found the one i was interested in  . Well, the car has become very snug with the chassis over the past few hours. It is now sitting in a fresh coat of primer waiting for the finishing details... The color i have decided on is.........................


To be continued


----------



## JordanZ870

tjd241 said:


> Didya paint over the lense of you camera?



Here is a pic of my rig. It sure is quiet! :thumbsup:
This old propane tank sure fits my needs!
I can paint anywhere now, no 'tricity needed!:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

Jordan sure knows how to write a serial ...
Y'all come back now - Y'hear!


----------



## win43

tjd241 said:


> Didya paint over the lense of you camera?


TOO FUNNY :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Jordan it sure is nice to here from you and see that your are building away again. All is right in the world now....Wheeeeeeeeeew 

Joez that is a great paint set up Dude!

You know you need to spray a little color on that tank each time you Phssssssssssssssssht right? Just to give it a new life and some Joez character....Yeah!

Ooooooooooooh & I would paint part of it red and put an Iron Cross on it. :roll:

Naaaaaaaaaah just leave it like it is...it has that free bird Attitude look 










Bob...the tank & not your lens ( nice one Nuther :lol: lol )...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*Ssssssssssst-sssssst*

Thank you for the support, guys!

Here is a SSssssssneek-peek!

Thanks for the read, there's more to come! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Joez you can Bug Us All Day Long............BUG, BUG, BUG, BUG,

BUG, BUG, BUG, BUG,,

BUG, BUG, BUG, BUG,,

BUG, BUG, BUG, BUG,,

BUG, BUG, BUG, BUG,!!,

Bob...BUG, BUG, BUG, BUG,...zilla


----------



## joegri

*nice air storeage jz*

even though i dont paint much i like the idea of that rig. what is the regulator name brand? i paint off of a spare tire for a delivery system.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks sssssssssssssssssssweeet!!! You're gonna love psssssss-ting with that AB!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Bug & a real ECO friendly air supply! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice JoeZ, looks like fun to me!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


>


cool paint tank appratus, love the brush holder!!!  Here's a good compressor from Lowes on sale. Even comes with a framing nailer for building your own slotcar case or do a little roofing on the side...RM

http://www.lowes.com/pd_103500-4365..._-Home|A4-_-Spcl_Value|Dad_Air_Compressor_Buy


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

RM, I think that HTHG is scared of the "Noise Factor" not the price.
Lowe's also sells hearing protection devices, ours is Isle 11.


----------



## JordanZ870

SCARED of the noise, Randy? lol...No, not so much.
Don't care to be bothered with the noise, (from compressor or TM) yes. LOL
The slot cave is my refuge of peace!

A quick jog to the garage, Compressor fills tank in under 2 minutes and I can air-brush for an hour! 

The tank came from my brother after he certified it. He said it would hold 45 psi
without issue but I don't bother to go above 25psi.

The Pressure Regulator is a slick little unit that I picked up from Amazon. I love it!
It was hella-cheap, too! :thumbsup:

http://www.amazon.com/Airbrush-Comp...39621666&sr=8-2&keywords=compressor+regulator

I added a few items to my order and shipping was free!


----------



## JordanZ870

*BadderBug*

Hey Guys!( and Bob)

I have to say that I am REALLY loving that airbrush!
This is my first flame-job. I know it is a simple design
but I think I have the flame stencils figured out
(as far as airbrush tecnique goes)
and will be attempting a multi-colored fade next!
Man, I have GOT to get some more paints!(like Bob)
Candies and metalics...a rainbow of colors...oh, and a double 
fist-full of airbrush paint jars.:thumbsup:

Much heart-felt thanks to all of my friends (and Bob)who
answered questions and offered encouragement in the airbrush department.
I will be hard-pressed to ever go back to a rattle-can!

The trim on the BadderBug is BMF! I have never had such good luck
laying such a thin stripe down before! I guess, like everything else, there
is a learning curve involved. I am just usually slow on the up-take. LOL

This emerald gem is (Bobs) headed for track time in Gretna Nebraska (with Bob)!
I hope its new owner (Bob) enjoys racing it as much as I enjoyed building it!(for Bob)


Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## alpink

that is pretty
good job


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mean green Veewee machine!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking this Bug series...nice touch with the straight stripe and flames...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## tjd241

*Goodbug..*

It's a heart warming moment when you FINALLY get the BMF to behave yeah?... Sometimes the sheets are not uniformly spread with adhesive backing and that can be a complete nightmare. :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've never had much luck with the stuff. It does block unwanted light, if it can stay put...


----------



## joegri

*mean green*

the emerald is lookin like it,s ready for some trak time baby!! i allways have a soft spot for bugs.


----------



## bobhch

*I love beeing BUGGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank You Very Much Joez...You Rock!!!*

Joez,

I love this bug that you (Joez) built for me (Bob)!!

:woohoo:

(Bob) has a suprise for (Joez) but, he aint telling what it is right now. 

(Joez) those flames are Kickin' Dude...Great Job all around!

(Bob)...VWs by (Joez) are Sweet...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Thanky, men!
The green bug was fun!

I have really been having a blast sketching out ideas now that I can
actually USE the tools to make it work 

Bob, your parcel went out in todays mail. Look for it Monday or Tues.


----------



## slotto

Great Bug there Joe. I really dig the flames


----------



## Bill Hall

Hey lookee ...it's one of my favorite cars ...

...in my favorite color...

....with my favorite graphic.

Nice job Joe!


----------



## XracerHO

Great flamed VW. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Joez it showed up earlier this week (the bug) and I tinkered with it just a bit & then ran the Be Jebus OUT OF IT!! :woohoo:

Bob...what is a Be Jebus anyway?...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*FireBug*

Hippy Tree Hugger Garage is proud to present
The latest in the BadBug series:
The Jebus-Jet 500 FireBug!

Pacific Green and bright Aqua Metallic paint make up
the fade to reverse flame job over a bright silver base coat.
I was after a ghost flame effect. I think it worked pretty well.

The chassis is the simple AW jet chassis wearing Xcelerator 
wheels on all four corners with tyco front tires and Weird Jack's out back.

This car is headed to Rob( Black Oxxpurple) White's house
for the Christmas in July Exchange.

Though the masking was quite the challenge, It was a fun build!:thumbsup:

Thanks for the read, There is more to come!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now you're makin' me regret not participating in the July exchange... Dang it Joe!! That came out flippin' awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*What did the little fire bug say?*

Joez,

Love the BadBug series Jebus-Jet 500 FireBug!!

You naided the flame job and paint pal buddy system!!

Pacific Green & Aqua Metallic go together like Sham-ah Lam-ha ding-ity ding dong...we will always be together...YEAH! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp I''m on FIRE...zilla

P.S. THE ROOF, THE ROOF, THE ROOF IS ON FIRE!!!


----------



## tjd241

*Nice Joe...*

... looks like Tree Hugger Green... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Thanks, guys!
I really appreciate the kudos from my slot-bros 

I wonder who is going to end up with it?


----------



## Bubba 123

joez870 said:


> Thanks, guys!
> I really appreciate the kudos from my slot-bros
> 
> I wonder who is going to end up with it?


My Appollogies if this causes any embarrassment.....
but i feel i need to say this.......

complaints r common, but praise & gratitude 4 FAR beyond fairness
in a trade deal where someone goes WAY beyond 2 help/ give some happiness
to another, that really needs it about now....
can't go unsaid..or acknowledged ;-)

Joe, u sent WAY 2 many body's 4 what the diner is worth (8):-O

i've been in a clinical-depression mode since May..
(have meds/doc 4 it..) 
and U'r generosity brightened my whole day/month ;-)
thank u so much :wave:

anything i can do 4 u to even out u'r supreme gennerousity ???? ....

as soon as i get back on my $$ feet (about a month)
& clear up a verbal-dealing w/ PP, & Mittens..
& a "Robbie The Robot" (@ comic shop i go2)

i'll b talking 2 u about 1 of those Blue-Bugs U do
w/ want it finished, chassis & wheels like the 1 u had on ebay.....

will pay the ebay $$ (not sure w/ it went @) or +$$
if it didn't get w/ it deservered...

probably close 2 Nov. on that...
been getting "FUBAR's" here (small, but consistant & annoying..)

i feel i have taken u 2 the "Cleaners'...
those 3- 50's & 60's chevy's would be MORE than sufficient 4 that kit alone....

BIG TY again :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

How can ya not love a slick custom sitting on Ansens? Wish we could acquire a big batch of AFX steelies and turbines too! 

I'm tickled to death that your finally putting that airbrush to good use. Just keep the pressure down and the viscosity up....and never put it away wet. LOL :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870

*Feuer-Fehler (look it up if you have to. heh!)*

I am practicing what you preach, Bill!
Thank you!

House of Color- Grass Green 
(from Bob...I sent Joez some REAL paint...Zilla) 
and Duplicolor Pacific Green over a Duplicolor Silver base.:thumbsup:




Thanks for the read, There is more to come!:wave:


----------



## gomanvongo

looking sharp! i like the flames in silver on that green a lot!

john


----------



## plymouth71

I agree, but I also like that dune buggy in the back with the awesome tars!


----------



## slotcarman12078

They just keep getting better 'n better Joez!!! That fade is wicked sweet, and the colors are a perfect combination!! Kicking it into high gear now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh, and that Baja buggy looks wild with the nobbies!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> They just keep getting better 'n better Joez!!! That fade is wicked sweet, and the colors are a perfect combination!! Kicking it into high gear now!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and that Baja buggy looks wild with the nobbies!!


 
I agree on all counts :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Hooooo-eeeeeee!

Nice light touch on the horizontal fade Joe. Very pleasing to the eye!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very nice fade indeed, looks like a color change in progress!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870

*Phantom39 update!*

Thanky thanky, Men!
(Airbrush rocks!)

Ok, the Bugs are to bed for now.....

Here is the Phantom39 with a bit more done.
I abandoned the bed lining for now because frankly
I am tired of messing with it. I couldn't get it square
and then when I did, it wasn't plumb. I will revisit
that part again at another time.

For now, the bed gets a cover but the rear of the cab
is extended down and becomes the rear body support
that saddles the chassis. (Done for ease of bed liner
in a later version!) The reinforced front post is 
in and the front hubs have been narrowed for a proper
fender tuck.(dont say that too fast, men) 

Cab work is 90% done and the body is in primer
with all the tells of the remaining 10% of work showing.
A bit more light fill and sanding and it will be ready
for finish prime and light sand!:thumbsup:

Thanks for the read, There is more to come!:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wowsa ! That's turning out really Sweet ! :thumbsup: I love it, and also makes me wonder if a plain coupe model could be fabbed up if you could stretch the roof portion a bit and blend in a donor trunk lid ?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lookin' great Joe...I got an airbrush and know how to use it...z!!! You guys sure are getting some s'miles out of them 39s!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

That is looking BAD A$$!!! If ZZ TOP had a pickup truck, this would probably be it. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow - That is turning out trick as heck!


----------



## tjd241

*Diggin it as is....*

That's slick Joe... Personally, I like tonneau covers. Don't sweat that detail... Besides, a tonneau cover keeps yer Bratwurst from flying out on the road when yer driving home from the Supervalu.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm likng this version myself...nice curves on that bed cover!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kcl

Good looking pick-up there Joez
Might have to invest in an air brush
and cuss err learn how to use it

Kevin


----------



## XracerHO

Great cab work & cool tonneau design! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Joez,

Glad you put that Green to good use already with that Primo fade and flame job on the bug!!

Yeah those Knobbies are neat looking and this pickup idea of yours is very slick looking. It has SHOW TRUCK written all over it!!

Bob...need to get some sleep now...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

I sure do hope you have some resin left for that pick me up!


----------



## roadrner

Joe,
That's one BA looking truck. Can't wait to see the final version! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

*Found in the WILD*

Thank you for the props, Men!
I will have an update on the Phantom39
this weekend yet. It is in the middle of 
a paint job and I am still figuring out
how it will look when all is done.

Meanwhile....

I found these two at a garage sale 
down the road a bit. The seller, a mother,
(40s, pleasant looking) a junker by trade, buys and resells 
from swaps and other garage sales.
(insert shameless flirting here to grease the bargaining wheels)

I gave 8 dollars for the TycoPro and 20 dollars
for the Aurora. :thumbsup: The TycoPro needed a new
weight to secure the pickups (had 1) and
the Aurora came with a set of hotrod wheels
and tyres out back on a long axle. A quick wheel
and axle swap on the Aurora, some good tyres on 
and a clean/oil on both made them track ready. 
Both cars run quite well.

It seems that this lady seller had been holding these cars
for a regular slot car customer of hers. He would get first
shot at anything she found. He has moved, she
says, and more over, asked if I would be interested in 
the same deal she had given him! (more shameless flirting)
She added my name, phone number and wants to her 
cell phone contact list. I was thrilled! I was so thrilled
that I readily agreed to her asking price for both cars.

On the way out of her driveway with my treasures, she 
called to me. I stopped and turned around. She said-
"You know, it is perfectly OK to haggle for price."
Then she winked at me and gave me a smile with
a promise attached to it! I stammered a "thank you"
as I retreated to the safety of my truck, her laughter
heard all the way down the driveway.


----------



## ParkRNDL

NICE! I dunno what's better, scooping a couple vintage slots or shamelessly flirting with the betty who knew enough to rescue them from the wild...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool score ther Joez, can't blame for flirting if helps with a deal, just wouldn't tell Mrs. Joez about the flirt process, jus sayn'... And somebody was looking for Tyco Pinto, maybe Tex??? If you want to sell that is...RM


----------



## bobhch

Hey those are some great vintage cars you picked up. 

RRR makes Re-pop decals for that Pinto.

Bob...wink, wink  ...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Joez always flirts with me too for good deals. lol.

Nice finds there, especially that Mustang


----------



## slotto

Ralphthe3rd said:


>


Joe, that 39 is out of this world. Love it Bro!


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you!

You can see a sneek-peek of its new base color in the xmas exchange thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

joez870 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You can see a sneek-peek of its new base color in the xmas exchange thread.:thumbsup:


I caught that... I'm a little green with envy myself...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

*Lady Junker called....*

said she had some more slot cars (3) for 10.00 each.

When I got there, she handed me these.
I was so excited I fumbled them and nearly dropped them.
9V test on all and they run strong, minimal pickup wear.
The Lambo has spent alot of time on its roof,(or under a rock)
the 40 ford is missing its pipes, but has the small front wheel wells!

The AFX is fresh, clean and tight. The tyres are not even dry.
Except for some tarnish on the shoes, it looks NEW!

I "Hmmm"ed at the two tyco and she says "All 3 for 25.00?"
SOLD!:thumbsup:

I am really getting to like this lady Junker!

Thanks for the read, There is more to come!

(HTHG is closing up for the yearly vacation.
We will be returning Sunday 8-12-2012)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice snag Joez!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool deal there Joez!!! And that 40 has the small wells up front, that's worth a few dollars in itself, if your looking for a 40 to rework...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Joez, thats another Awesome Deal ! ....let me ask you a favor, the next time you see this Lady Junker, snap a pic of her, I wanna see who you're dealin with here


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*for those that mighta missed it....*



joez870 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You can see a sneek-peek of its new base color in the xmas exchange thread.:thumbsup:


...top right corner of pic...








Now that's SWEET ! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

No kidding!! Sadly, we'll have to wait until he gets back from his vacation for more updates.  Come on 8/12!!)


----------



## JordanZ870

*Passin' Brass... Part I*

Well, men, I am back from a very relaxing vacation.
Much fun was had by all and the doors to the HTHG have reopened. :thumbsup:


In the days preceding my vacation, I embarked on a different path
than my norm of hammering and slamming HO wonders.

More and more, I found myself curious about scratch-built brass.
I have seen so many truly innovative builds that I could not help it
as I found myself standing in front of the stock rack at my local hardware
store, selecting various sizes of flats, rounds and squares.

With $30.00 worth of brass and a Happy Meal Plastic bodied roadster in 
hand, I begin my journey of burnt fingertips and brass shavings.
Let the chips fly!

I began with cutting an old ice pick into a triangle shaped screw driver to remove those kid-proof screws 
A bit of black Sharpy on the brass lets me see my scribed lines very well.
Dr Dremel takes care of the rough cuts and then it is file and fit, file and fit until 
the new chassis plate is friction fit. 
The early Tyco can motor snuggles right inside the tub.:thumbsup:

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!


----------



## kiwidave

Good to see ya back Joez! The Roadster project is way cool!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, that's slick!!! Good to have you back Joe, and happy y'all had a good time! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuffing project you got there...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

*Passin' Brass... Part II*

Thank you, men!
This project is turning out to be quite a bit of fun!

Next:

I turned the shoulders of a couple of drag Ansen wheels
completely off, leaving only the stubs in place as built-in spacers.
The narrowed wheels will use AWs's new silly drag slicks that
will snug in nice and close to the tub.

I had assumed* that I would flush mount the can to the bottom edge of the
chassis pan so I hawged out the brass directly under the tyco crown gear.
In jumping the gun a bit, I found that the clearance was not needed as the total
geometry of the drive would turn my Loboy into a Hiboy. This simply will not do!

(While it would certainly look just fine as a Hiboy, it was not what I had envisioned.
I could achieve a Hiboy with a Tjet chassis easily, but that would defeat the
purpose of this build.)

I needed the chassis and body LOW. Its funny how 1/8 inch can
make such a HUGE difference when dealing in 1/64 scale.

After clearance/venting the pan for the arm, I was able to determine the actual 
pinion to crown mesh height and built up the rear axle stays out
of square for the perch and round for the axle tube. 
I then cut through both square and round twice to make room for the crown gear assembly. 

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

MAN, this pan chassis Hot Rod Project is one Sweet build ! I'm looking fwd to each new installment, can't wait for the next ! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Joez!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm eyeballing that square tube... Hmmm... :lol:


----------



## joegri

joe z this is a cool start man. the gear mesh is the most important thing when it come to this style building. i see some tube bending in your future! it take alot to get going so please take some pics as you go. there are alot of us that will follow along. lookin good so far just gotta keep movin!


----------



## XracerHO

Happy Meal Plastic bodied roadster on brass pan - very Creative Project! :thumbsup: Great work & following alog. ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Way to think out of the box Joez. You've inspired me to pick up one of my brass mock ups.

I guess at some point some of us model er muddle along with prefab chassis until we get the bug to start from nuthen'. It has it's own particular pull and eventual satisfaction, or so it would seem. 

Scratch building, butchery, and modification were the way back in the day. Along the lines of inspiration, I periodically visit the "Scratchbuilding" forum at SCI (look down the list a ways). His Lordship is never present there. Strictly business, and the work being done there is often flabbergasting to say the least. Always a humbling visit, but I generally come away refreshed with new insight or energy. So if yer not "jonesing" already....you will be! 

Obviously it's the big boy cars, but not everything has to be subject to the limitations of scale. Ya know? 

I'm following along intently! :wave:


----------



## plymouth71

Still waiting for the Rail Bill.... That was You wasn't it?


----------



## JordanZ870

*Passin' Brass... Part III*

Thank you, men!

I have been trying to take clear and relevant
pictures that would match this how-to.

Next:

The front frame rails were a real bugger to get
square with my limited gater clamps for soldering, but
then I had an idea!
The front end of the rails (on the vertical sides ) were
cut back 3/16 with a round file. This let the axle tube set 
deep enough that I could peen the tail-ends around the axle tube.
I then spot-soldered just the ends. This allows for some lateral 
movement so I can adjust plumb and square as I go.
The back ends of the rails were cut horizontally to also allow temporary
flex/adjustment after they were soldered to the pan.
The slots will be soldered shut when I fire up the iron again
at pickup build time. Right now everything is plumb and square.:thumbsup:

The can is CA'd onto the pan temporarily as I work out a simple 
clamp system. (there just isnt much room left under the tub
for anything elaborate.) Tub firewall is notched to allow the chassis a flush
fit once more and the inner edges of the rails have been notched
to accept the grill shell. So far, there is no gear-bind but the 
BigRears will have to be spaced outward a hair so that the rubber
meets the road and not the rear quarters. So Close!

I still need a couple of more sizes in brass to finish some of the other
details like hairpins and maybe a rear bump or nerfs.

I drilled out a pair of baby Ansen fronts to accept cut JL/AW pin
type front stub axles in freewheel mode and Aurora truck tyres were added
for that olde-timey look.

Next is the battle of the pickup/guide assembly. (Bill, I followed along
very closely on your slick braided how-to) With pipes up, it may be a bit
difficult to hide. The pipes may change, we shall see. I am not sure
if I really like them all sticky-uppy anyhow.

Also, for those wondering.....

Still waiting patiently for the Phantom39's new flame masks to
arrive in the mail. Not sure what the hold up is. I may have to investigate.

Thanks for the read, There is more to come!:wave:


----------



## alpink

very clean and professional. I may have to make time to try my hand at this brass-fab dealio!


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEETTTT!!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

I likes!!! I likes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Far Out & Groovy brass roadster...*

Joez,

You have the most interesting slot car build up going on right now 4 sure!!

I don't know what to say...O.K. eye do...WOW! This is Fab Work X-TREAM!!

Bob...wants to be Joez when he grows up...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Jeebus Joe... That's really fallin in line like ya done it before, yeah? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sweet LOOOOOOW rider coming to life.


----------



## joegri

*fire up that iron!!*

nice job zzzzz man ! you have put alot of time n effort n thought into this build, you must push hard till the end. the first lap will bring chills to your arm hairs. then it will be all lil adjustments till it really makes competitive laps. looin good joez. fire that iron up for the home stretch.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's looking hot, real hot!!! RM


----------



## JordanZ870

*Passin' Brass... Part IV*

Many many thanks for the continued encouragement
on this brass build, men. I REALLY appreciate it!:thumbsup:


next:


The rails needed a cross member so I cut and added
that, then drilled it out for body/pickup attachment.

The lug on the front of the tub fits in a pocket on the back
of the big chromey motor. When the motor is screwed onto
the chassis, it will effectively lock the tub in place.

Now for the pickups.

In design, I pulled ideas from both Greg Kondrek's new indy car
and Bill Hall's slick braided rig.
I started with a chunk of plastic from a Barry Manalow CD case.
(The CD is a drink coaster  ) I tucked the plastic under the rails and
butted it to the chassis pan for a quick mark and scribe. 

As the chassis and clear plastic lay on the track rails, it was easy to
see the angle needed for the pickups, even when the car will drift.
A few more scribed lines and it was quick work with the dremel saw
on the brittle plastic (yes, I cracked the derned thing on the last file stroke.:freak
to get the roughed shape. File and fitting
finished off the blank then slots and notches were cut and filed for
the desoldering braid. 

A piece of HW bubble package was trimmed to fit the blank. It will act as 
an insulator between the pickups and the chassis. 
Once stacked and fit in place, a hole was drilled for mounting. Thin shims will be employed to
lower the assembly to the correct height.

The wires were routed through the radiator notches in the
rails back to the pan. (what a pain in the arse THAT* was!)
The radiator still fits the notches without clearance issue.

When I had soldered the wires to the braid and carefully folded them around 
the clear widget, I slipped the shield around the wires and
snugged everything up.


Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## joegri

*nice pickup mod*

from the mind of zzzz come a nice set up. i gotta start thinkin outside the box like you did for the pick up system. that looks like it will work just fine!just a hint/tip. i have removed the brush tubes then soldered the pick up wires to the tubes then inserted them back in place so it makes a good connection. joe this looks great and starts me thinkin for a future scratch build. one of the hardest things to get right is the gear mesh. that always bites me in the butt. keep goin man i likes it lots!


----------



## alpink

yeah, yeah, what all them said.
WOW


----------



## slotcarman12078

Amazing fab work Joez!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't wait to see this buttoned up!! I'm watching!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow - cool scratch-build alert  :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

BIG fan of the scratch built chassis... lookin' good!


----------



## Hittman101

Wow sweeeeeeeet!!


----------



## SplitPoster

Now this is some COOL S..TUFF! Very clever JoeZ!


----------



## WesJY

Sweeeeettt!!!


----------



## gomanvongo

amazing stuff - it's truly thing of beauty!

john


----------



## sethndaddy

Absolutely beautiful Z man. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing brass fabrication & staying tuned for the finished product! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: >>RL


----------



## JordanZ870

*Phantom39 update!*

Wow, guys! Thank you!

Though there has been a setback or two with this brass
project, I have not abandoned it. The pickups did not
perform as well as I had hoped. The diagonal path across
the rails just doesn't seem to create a large enough
contact patch on the braid. I have tried a few different things
and while I have had some success with an HP2 pickup 
rig, it simply looks like hell under there and pushes the front
end up off of the track. I will be sending off for some .003 bronze
sheet to try with the original pickup rig, in place of the braid.

Meanwhile....

Phantom39 has been clear coated and is all clayed up.
I still need to fine tune the clay details for the grill, as it
is full of bumps and headlight buckets. I really want to
try and keep it intact even though smoothing it down
some would make it much easier to crate a mold for.

I should have it poured in a few days. House hunting
and packing are eating up much of my free time.


Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## alpink

simply green and real nice pickEMup!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Phantom 39 is looking fine!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

What's that shiny red thing in the top left of picture #2?? Looks cool whatever it is!!


----------



## slotto

Bro, if you cast that '39, I surely would be interested in one. It would be a nice companion to my '40. That green is off the hook!
What is that red roadster in the background?


----------



## videojimmy

sweet!


----------



## pshoe64

Man I am glad to see that conversion on the '39. I was looking at doing something similar to create the '37 Studebaker pickup. Seeing how you approached the roofline and rear window helps out with my next planning stages! Thank you Thank you Thank You! And I agree with the fellas, that green is awesome.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

Joez,

This is a great example of a body that is going to fall right out of the mold after the resin gets poured and sets!!

Love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...A Fantastic Joez Re-Made in the USA P.U.Twuck...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*Phantom39 update!*

Thanky, guys!

Your encouragement is welcomed with
all that has been going on in the 1:1 world.

What, with house hunting and packing, not to
mention other family functions and duties, I have
been a busy guy. It has not been easy to find the 
patience or energy to mess with the picky side
of the slot stuff.


So...

The body molds are complete now and I
am in the process of sorting out the glass
issue. I will be producing a limited number of kits but
also want to include a vac-formed glass for them.
I'll be dinged if I know where I have hidden the sculpy clay that I use
to make the buck for glass.

The bed cover is cast separately for those who wish
to try their hand at building a shallow bed. I may be revisiting
this idea in the future with a cast piece.

The master Phantom39 should be finished up during the
next week. The new Flame masks have arrived but I am still 
deciding on the style I will use.

Thanks for the read, guys. There is more to come!:wave:


----------



## alpink

the casting looks good. you GO guy!


----------



## slotcarman12078

OOoh!!! Joez is making babies!! :woohoo: :hat: :woohoo:


Dang you make it look so easy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Playing with Legos has never looked like so much fun... Looking good Joez!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## joegri

*very cool rig*

man i,m always amazed by what can be done. i dont think i,d ever try casting bodies. thats why ya gotta leave it to the pros like z and others!! the truck looks to be a classy hotrod. and the green sets it off. great job z


----------



## sethndaddy

Joez that looks great, what kind of silicone is it? I would love to see about 10 more progressive pictures of your casting process.
I only do one part slosh molds which we all know stink, because you have to add posts/side clips, when doing 2 part do you remove the first cast, add posts, reinsert it into the cavity and pour the second?


----------



## JordanZ870

sethndaddy said:


> Joez that looks great, what kind of silicone is it? I would love to see about 10 more progressive pictures of your casting process.
> I only do one part slosh molds which we all know stink, because you have to add posts/side clips, when doing 2 part do you remove the first cast, add posts, reinsert it into the cavity and pour the second?



Thank you, men!

Heh, Ed!
You are MORE than half way there, mate! ya already done the hard bits
with the clay up!

1: Get your master sitting on the chassis how ya like it.
(extend posts if you are using them)

2: Slap it back into the female mold and put your box back on.

3: paint all surfaces inside with mold release and allow to dry.

4: Mix and pour RTV as per the female mold. 
4a: wait FOREVER for it to cure. (12-16 hrs)

5: Separate 2 mold halves and remove master.

The most important step IS the clay-up for the female half.

There is a bit more details but dang it, Ed! Finish your favorite molds!:thumbsup:
we can chat some if you like. Just shoot me a PM


----------



## alpink

I create my posts before making the female half of the mold and fill the cavity with clay. you probably do that.
then after the first half is set up, I dig the clay out with a small folding knife and put long tubes aligned with the posts never removing the master (buck) from the mold.
seeJoeZ's middle picture above.
I then pour the male half of the mold (after extending the sides with more legos) making sure the tubes are above the walls. 
be sure to use plenty of mold release on the female half first.
then the whole thing comes apart nicely and after some air time, ready to make resin casts.
I slosh the female half to try to get any possible air off the surface (what is going to be the visible exterior of the body) and then insert the male half and excess resin pushes up the risers (tubes that have been created in the male half) and let it set up. some resin might squish out the sides of the mold while inserting the male half also.
some folks use pressure or vacuum during various steps, I don't at this point.
it is always interesting to learn how each person does theirs and get tips on how to make mine better.
looking forward to hearing how others accomplish two part molds too.
I know some folks even pour the liquid resin mix into the one tube and it rises out the other 
thus sprues and risers like casting in foundry during metal shop in Jr. High school.

I cannot emphasize enough the need to use a proper amount of mold release (preferably rubber to rubber as sold by MicroMark) on the rubber of the first half.
other wise the two halves will actually become one and getting the mold apart just to get the master (buck) out will result in destroying the mold.
I have done it too many times and one would think that after the first time doing that it wouldn't happen again.
some folks even use the cooking spray oil PAM as a mold release, whatever works and keeps the rubber from healing to the other part.
Resin Dude says to let the rubber breathe for about a week before using the mold. I can see that some folks use the mold as soon as the time period on the directions is up.
I cannot argue with success and I have seen spectacular results from many types of processes'. 
.


----------



## bobhch

Joez,

Great body out of mold pictures!! It's ALIVE!!

Thank you for helping me get started making molds. You got the Lego mold box deal in my head. The Lego mold box is the key to getting a 2 piece SQUISH mold to lock together and make a near perfect body every time.:thumbsup:

When I pour my SQUISH mold it is important to make more resin than you need so it will SQUISH out the sides. Then I put pre-torn and hanging nearby masking tape pieces around the two molds to hold them together firmly. 

I use disposable gloves and put clear packaging tape on a large piece of cardboard to place my messy dripping molds on in my workspace.

I also talked to Bruce Gavins (R.I.P.), JTslots and read others advice here on HT.

Bruce Gavins stated that you need to POLISH your master before you cast it. If there are small scratches or imperfections in your master they will show up in your finished product also.:thumbsup:

JTslots helped me figure out that in the COLD WINTER my product was cold and after sitting on my front step it would take forever to get warmed up.
The solution...Heat up my mold in the microwave...Thank You!! No more bubbles for me. :thumbsup:

Another thing you can do is to search the Internet for videos on HOW TO DO.

I do have plans in the future to get a fancy set up like Hilltops to suck the bubbles out. I just don't have any time for casting right now. This Winter is looking good though. 

Bob...Sweet Truck Joez...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*Making a mold.*

Ok, guys,
Here is how I do it.
This is a copy-paste I wrote as a Blog.


The Mold:
Clay-up is per typical with any of the cottage casters. The synth-clay is warmed in the hands and pushed into the body cavity, making sure that all body edges are sealed well. A 1/4" riser is rolled and attached to the bottom and smoothed to seal. Using my tiny jeweler screwdrivers, I begin to cut and remove clay from all of the body openings, including the lower edge and wheel-houses. This insures crisp and easy to file-clean lines on the body and tissue-thin flash. (likewise, the grill/bump is gently pressed into its bed of clay and carefully worked to within its back edges) Care must be taken to insure that too much clay is not removed from the openings.
The closer I am to the INNER edge of any opening, the better my cast will be. Once I am satisfied with the clay-up, I attach it to the clay bed previously set up on the lego plate. Care is taken to smooth the master clay into the bed clay for a smooth transition. I often add a PIP to each corner of the mold to aid in mold alignment. A new unsharpened pencil works well for this. Simply press the end into the clay at the corners.


A NOTE! 
CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN!
After the master is set to pour, wipe the body carefully of any dust, errant clay and fingerprints! Just because I can not see the fingerprints does NOT mean that they are not there. The RTV is so sensitive, it will mold to the actual skin oil left behind by touch! (My very first casting was a 49 merc with my big-ol Thumb print right on the darned roof! It showed up in every color casting pulled from the mold. RTV is not cheap. It was an expensive lesson.)

The female Pour:
The lego box is built up around the master, making sure that I am at least one brick course higher than the top of my master. (I do not bother to seal the box with tape, as so little of the RTV is lost to leak) 
As far as mold release goes, it is not needed on the master. RTV will NOT adhere itself to my plastic, paint or clay. (Mold release simply creates a barrier between two RTV pours, preventing me from locking my master into a solid block of rubber.)
I will fill the box completely with the RTV, following MFR. instructions on pouring from a corner and letting the RTV flow around the master, pushing out the air ahead of it. As I pour VERY slowly, I make sure to pop any air bubbles that were introduced to the RTV during mixing. I have never used pressure or vacuum with this method and have never had a bad mold. Simply, it works.
After the RTV sets up (12-16 hrs depending on brand) I demold the master and remove all clay. A quicky clean and re-insert the body back into the female mold. Here, I use a post extension(s) that will become a vent/overflow tube(s) in the female mold. The box is built up again around the mold and again, making sure that I am at least one course of brick higher than the edge of the RTV. 
Mold release (I suspect is little more than watered dish-soap) is liberally painted inside of the mold, taking care that all surfaces have been covered and allowed to air dry. This includes the inside of the body just to make sure that all plastic to RTV edges have been covered. The RTV should appear to have a somewhat wet look, even though it is dry. If in doubt, re-paint with mold release.

The Male Mold:
As per the first pour, RTV is mixed and poured to a corner, allowing a slow flow of RTV into all the nooks and crannies. I continue to help any air bubbles I see as the box is again, filled to the top. Again, after cure time (feels like FOREVER) The lego box is removed and the 2 halves of the mold are carefully separated. It may FEEL like a solid block of rubber but it is not. I work and worry at the side of the block where I KNOW the seam is. Slowly it will start to separate along the seam. Gentle pulling and flexing will allow a clean separation of the 2 mold halves. (Depending on the complexity of the mold, this may take some few minutes) (The Phantom39 is set aside for later finishing and I will do a write up on vac-forming glass in the near future.)


Resin:
Two part resins are highly sensitive to moisture. They ABSORB humidity right out of the air. It does not take long to ruin quart bottles of resin parts A&B by repeated openings to pour. I never snip the "Handy pour nozzle" (with cap) because they are NOT air tight. (The less I have to open my quart containers, the longer it will last.) Instead, I use baby food jars to hold the session-workable amounts of A&B. I also use 2" wide clear packing tape as the lids for these jars. For some odd reason, the tin jar lids become welded to the jar at the seal no matter how gently I turn the lid. (I went through 6 jar lids figuring this out) Medicine droppers from the local drug store are used to measure out equal parts of A&B. They are graduated into cc's measurements and are perfect for A&B. They are cheap and have different color bulbs.


The Test Shot:
An inspection of the mold reveals no splits or chunks so a quicky resin pour is employed to clean the mold of any fodder or bits of clay that do not belong. I mix my resin 1:1 and quickly pour and slosh it about the female cavity, using a blunted toothpick to get it into all the nooks. I slowly press the male half into place and let it set up. When cured, demold the "test shot". It will have a full outside skin but be full of air bubbles and all the fodder and bits attached to it. This pour has accomplished several things for me. (The grill/bump mold is likewise prepared)
A: It has cleaned out the mold of any flotsam and jetsam.
B: It has allowed me to judge how much resin will be required to fill the mold.
C: It has allowed me to see if any additional vent ports are needed to be cut into the male half of the mold. (this part can and will be adjusted as the castings progress)


The Cast:
I have determined so far that I will need about 10cc of resin for the body and grill/bump molds. Peeling open my jars, one at a time, I draw 5cc of A&B and mix in a cut-down 2 oz bathroom paper cup. After mixing thoroughly, being careful not to introduce air into the mix, I pour a bit of resin onto both grill/bump mold halves with my right hand, poke the resin into nooks with my left hand (and assemble) and pour the remaining resin into the female mold half with my third hand. Quickly sloshing the resin about, I make sure that the resin coats the female mold as per Test Shot. I gently ease the male side in, striking off any resin that comes up through the vent hole.
These are sure-fire basics, guys. None of them are a waste of time or energy.
Feel free with questions on any specifics. I am always happy to answer if I can!


*SOME NOTES*
I have read many* how-to's on resin casting, claiming this trick or that tip. Some seem to me to be far-fetched while others quite intuitive. Adding drops of baby oil to the RTV so the mold lasts longer or powdering your mold before a pour etc. I have simply given the basics here and these basics seem to work pretty well for me. Your mileage may vary. Try some of the tips and tricks if they suit you. If not, that's ok too. When the modeling and casting become work, it is no longer fun.
I have intentionally kept brand names out of this article simply because everyone swears by different products. Try a different one with  each new mold, note what works and what gives you trouble.
In all the years I have been casting, I have found that I like Alumilite type 3 RTV the best. It is a very tough rubber and holds up well to repeated casts. It is quite pliable and allows for deep undercuts in the mold. (and the best part, is it's dang cheap with the HOBBY LOBBY 40% OFF E-Coupon!)


Thanks for the read, guys. There is more to come!:wave:
(see entries above for resin cast body)


----------



## JordanZ870

*Vac-U-Form "glass"*









This is a tutorial on basic Vac-U-Forming. 
It is my intent to take the mystery out of this useful process, be it forming glass, small parts or even slot car bodies. In general, The process is the same for all I have mentioned.
Vacuforming is simply the the process of forming parts from heated plastic sheet by stretching the plastic over a form or "buck" with the aid of vacuum and allowing it to cool. The stretched plastic retains the shape of what it was formed around or over.


There are several different ways vacuforming is accomplished. Some years ago, I was fortunate enough to find a Mattel Vac-U-Form machine (1965) in good shape on the Ebay though very good results can be achieved from home-built formers. There are many How-to's to be found with a simple search of the Inet and they can be built rather inexspensively. The Focus at this time, however, is not the machine itself, but the prossess of the forming. The subject here is forming "glass" for the Pantom39 custom truck.

I started by cutting the roof of the testshot Phantom39 (pic1) neatly away from the lower body, then cleaned the window openings with my little files. Once I was satisfied with how the roof sat, (plumb and square) I taped over the outside of all the window openings, making sure that all of the edges were sealed.
Next, I mixed very small amounts of JB-Weld (A&B) with a small pick and filled the window openings (pic2) from the inside of the roof, taking care to smooth the JB and remove any errant smears with the pick. I allowed it to cure some five minutes before moving on to the next one, mixing more and making sure that each section I worked on stayed level until it had cured enough to move on.

Once all of the windows were filled and cured, I removed the tape and moved on to forming the buck(s) that I will mold the actual "glass" over. I like to use a product called Sculpy III. It is a polymer clay that can be bake-hardened in the home oven. (pic3) In this instance, I used marble sized chunks of the clay , rolling and warming it in my palms until it was quite soft. I pressed the clay into the roof and cut it level with a #2 x-acto blade before digging the (sticky) clay out and setting it aside. I repeated this three more times, forming four bucks in all, that I will make the "glass" with, all at one time.
Each bit of clay was rolled around again in my palms, taking care that there were no breaks in the clay surface. The goal here is a completely smooth surface. Next, I treated each of the four clay balls to a light dusting of flour(pic4) to prevent sticking to the inside of the roof again. This time I set the floured clay ball on my smooth surface and pressed the roof form down on top of it. The flour does a good job of preventing the clay from sticking. After all four were formed up again I baked them at 275 for fifteen minutes. (Sculpy reccomends 15 minutes time for each 1/4 inch thickness) Once cooled, I filed the four faces of each until smooth,(pic5) taking care to not change the overall shape of the bucks. This also allows room for the plastic inside the roof as the buck, when first formed is the exact size that I need the "glass" to be.
The four bucks were placed on the vacuum plate(pic6) of the preheated former and a sheet of clear plastic was inserted into the clamp/frame. After a couple of minutes, the plastic was soft enough and it was ready to go. A quick flip of the frame trapped the bucks under the plastic (pic 7) while I operated the vacuum lever, drawing the clear plastic tightly over the window bucks. A few seconds to cool and I have four window sets all ready to cut out and glue in place! (pic8)

As always, I am happy to answer any questions.

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Cool deal. I hope to get mine going soon........


Who am i kiddin?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Joe, your out of control!!!!

Just please keep me in mind for one of each different variation your offering. 

Thanks


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Come on J65, share the love...You can't have em all... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Come on J65, share the love...You can't have em all... RM



HA! Look whos talking pal lmao!!!!


----------



## roadrner

Joez,
Great tutorial. Now I need to find that vintage vacuum former.  Dave


----------



## alpink

there are aftermarket, nearly identical vacuum formers like the the one Joe describes and can be occasionally found on feeBay for a reasonable cost.
building your own vacuum table that relies on a shop vac and using the kitchen oven for a heat source is common. plans are sold frequently in many places, but it is mostly common sense. 
if you have too much money, you can purchase a dental vacuum former with a 5X5" area that is completely inclusive and works really well when you consider the thickness of the plastics used to make mouth guards and such.
a simple search through any search engine will reveal probably the plans for free.
I learned a lot from this tutorial about creating windows and will try them soon. i have made successful bodies, but windows for my resin casts have eluded me and now, I can get those done too. 
thanx JoeZ


----------



## XracerHO

Always appreciate tutorials & thanks for sharing! ..RL


----------



## JordanZ870

*Passin' Brass... Part V*

UPDATE!

Hey Guys!

It runs! It GoLikeHellTOO!:thumbsup:

ok, now that I have gotten that* out of my system...


The braid system that I developed, while looking really slick, had no
provision for any spring or drop type contact with the rails. I had to rely on
shimming the rig DOWN to meet the rails. Not only did it perform 
poorly, but it was such a bulky mess under the front end. I really couldn't
stand to look at it. In this application, it was a fail.

Next, I started fiddling about with HP2 pickups and again, for this 
project, it was a fail. The factory assembly was much wider than I 
wanted to deal with and the configuration of the shoes made them just
too tall to be practical without allot of reforming. 

Ok, so I need low profile, flexibility and invisibility. What available parts
have all three of those? Aurora!

I started with a little piece of ABS, cut and filed to shape.
Using my files and bottoming reamers in the Dremel, I created
shoe tabs and spring pockets then a shallow pocket for the guide pin.
The mount hole was countersunk to allow shoe clearance.
(a bit of black sharpy helps hide the whole thing)
I soldered the wires to the rehooked shoes and fed them through
the new pickup plate. The shoe hooks nestle right between the rails
under the chromy motor.

For now, I'll call it done.( I'll mess around with an interior for it as
"walk away" work when sticky stuff is setting up or drying.)
The Phantom39 and it's babies have been waiting ever so patiently
for me to get back to them.

I gots window plastic, I gots paint and masks....
now just need a bit more time.

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## alpink

cool joe. looks like ya got that one licked!


----------



## copperhead71

Nice work!!! What is that greenish blue jeep in the background with the yellow wheels?


----------



## kiwidave

Amazing work! Very slick build!!


----------



## videojimmy

You are becoming a custom chassis master ... Inspiring workmanship!


----------



## tjd241

*Break'n outta da box...*

Really nice on so many levels Joe... proof positive of the benefits of the JWA (just walk away) build philosophy. Don't like the way something is coming out???... Set it down and rethink the whole deal for awhile. As we can all see, a better way CAN be thought up... if ya just noodle it a bit longer. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Good idea Joe, clean and simple
I like it

Kevin


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking scratch work I must say!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you, Men.
It has been one heck of a learning curve.
I have acquired a few new tricks along the way, be they
by accident or watching and learning. All in all, it has been a blast!
An interior of some sort will be coming along eventually.



copperhead71 said:


> Nice work!!! What is that greenish blue jeep in the background with the yellow wheels?


The jeep on yellow wheels is the start of my HO scale Fan Jeep
from my childhood Tonka/.049 plane engine days. That is a can motor
perched on the back of an AW jeep body. It is posted to a beat out
aw tjet chassis with Gplus rears on all four corners. It is just roughed 
together at this point as I am waiting for the propellers to show up
in the mail box. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## slotto

Awesome job on that front end. It's almost Fall, but I see Spring!


----------



## JordanZ870

*Passin' Brass... Part VI*

Thanks, men.

Now that I have the electrical all sorted out, This car really scoots
around my track! Bill was right, It certainly IS faster than I imagined
it would be. Boy, when I get into the twisties, I really need to be on 
my *A* game. Though the handling is predictable, this car is a torque monster. 
Even with the big sillies out back, it will get sideways in the blink of an eye. I LOVE IT!

Interior:

A few years back, I buried a tyco Mazda Miata Raggy up
to its belt-line in sythclay and poured RTV over it, creating
a mold of an interior with driver. This mold has been my Go-to
choice when presented with a hole where seats and a wheel should be.

I cast one of these interiors up and carved it to fit the opening in the Loboy body. 
After making sure it would friction-fit, I stuck it to a piece of
doubled-over tape and painted it up.:thumbsup: Now that I have the detailed interior
in place, all of the non-painted details seem 
to really jump out at me. I'll leave it for another day, though, as the interior is still
a bit on the sticky side. (learned that from Bob...walk away...Zilla!:thumbsup
It may take longer to complete but I am in no hurry.

Thanks for the read, Guys. There is more to come!:wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice custom one off ride Joe. 

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're already wearing grooves in the pick ups!!! Awesome!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks great joez!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool build Joez!


----------



## tjd241

Good interior work Joe... Nice choice on the pie crusts up front btw. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

nostalgia all around with this build. nice concept brought through to completion.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great McBuild!!!

Wow, that's a clean floor!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW- Cool ! That Lo-Boy turned out very nice Indeed ! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Sweet Mack-a-rony with Red Wine Sauce stains Joez Man!!!!

Sweet Orange ride...YEAH!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wish eye had some slot build time...LUCKY. 

Thanks for the Window how to do too...

Bob...walk away...Zilla


----------



## joegri

*great build zzzzz*

man i,m likin "the orange crate" i agree that a brass car is very predictable in the turns and this 1 looks like alot of fun. hummmm maybe something simular is in the future! thanx for the inspireation z very cool ride.


----------



## XracerHO

Great scratchbuilt brass chassis & cool Lo-Boy body work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Very very cool scratch built Joez :dude:


----------



## WesJY

Very COOL Car!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

Nice job Joe! That's a great little body


----------



## plymouth71

Sweet n' Low !


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you, thank you!
I am really trying to make the most of the minutes 
that I can snatch here and there. 

In between packing up my house, (been here 8 years) the
garage (have a 1:1 Chevy streetrod 1946 all torn apart)
and the slot cave (feels like 25 projects running) routed
track (Mullet Raceway) being torn down, I am trying like heck to
get a few projects finished up. :thumbsup: 
I sure am excited to be moving into a very nice slot cave 
at the end of October though!

Once the move is complete, I will be gearing up to build a new
routed track from scratch, so keep your eyes open for it.
I will not be building another raceway, but more of a rural road circuit.
It will be more suited to the Tjet, afx and old tyco.


Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## kiwidave

1946 Car or truck Joez? I have a 46 Bus out the back!! Same front as the 46 Chevy truck.


----------



## JordanZ870

*New house update!*

Hello, Men!

I closed on the new house yesterday and will get to
actually move in on Oct 31st.
There is an 8x8x16 container sitting in my drive now
and we have begun loading it up! 

Mullet Raceway is gone and the big table is apart.
50% of the house stuff is boxed up and I have a few 
people coming over today to help me move the big stuff.

The 46 streetrod is headed to its new home today.
The shell is back on the chassis and I will tow it the
six blocks to our new house.

We are very excited here. This whole home conundrum
has been a 2 year battle with Freddy Mac, banks and 
people who were suppose to be trying to help us save
our house from foreclosure. They scammed allot of
people but I managed to come out on top with a new
mortgage and beautiful new home with a DRY, clean
slot cave!:thumbsup: (wonderful birthday present. 10/30 woot!)

so...

I will be extremely busy the next few days and imagine
it will be a couple of weeks before I get any kind of settled in.

I have been designing the new track over the last few weeks
and needless to say, I can hardly wait to get started on it!
The hardest part of all of this seems to be the wait!

Thank you, friends, for all of your support. It has meant a lot to me!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad the mortgage woes are behind you Joe!! It'll be hard to do, but try to rest up for the move. Hang in there, and hope the transition from old to new is smooth sailing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Congrats on the new house and a Happy Birthday also. We'll be here waiting for the pix of the new track when ya get all settled in. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Congrats on the new cave!!! Not to forget the rest of the house, lol. I'm sure a bunch of designs are going through the old brain, just waiting to be set free...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

Good luck with the move Joez, the stress of moving is a big one, but after all your boxes are in the house, papers are signed, it'll feel like home.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Congrats Joez! A new cave - what a treat for Halloween  :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

WTG Joe. Yer a persistent summa-gun and that's what it takes these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Joez I'm so glad that everything is Sunshine and Roses now bud!!

You guys deserve to have a nice place with no worries Dude. 
Take some time to enjoy your new Home with the Family. 
We will always be here for yah after the dust settles down. :hat:  :freak: :wave:

It's your House ENJOY!!, Bob


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sweet, Be safe in the Move and enjoy the new digs.


----------



## alpink

Happy Birthday and congrats on your victory over the "powers that be" !


----------



## JordanZ870

Hi guys!

Thank you!


We are here now at the new home.

Very little has been put to right yet but we are working at it.
The TM has the kitchen in order and the bed rooms are coming along.
There is still a container in the drive and I imagine that it will be there
for a couple of more weeks as we settle in and empty it.

Now, time for some "down" time for the lot of us. It has been 4 days of
frantic packing, hauling, and cleaning. It's good to rest in
our new home! Woot! I have a lot to catch up on, here at the HT!
.:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

joe, congrats.
you surely have a lot of work ahead of you and I don't envy that.
but, having new digs with the assets you appreciate surely is worth the cost. looking forward to more of your creations after you can settle in,
yeah, man relax for a minute and get perspective.
thanx for the update.


----------



## tjd241

Take some time to smell the bratwurst yeah?


----------



## slotcarman12078

New track up yet???  :lol:


----------



## plymouth71

slotcarman12078 said:


> New track up yet???  :lol:


Yeah, it is ready to go???


----------



## JordanZ870

*HippyTreeHuggerGarage presents: DashOfFlames*

Since I have seen a few of these popping up
in the customs thread, I thought I would share 
my entry in the Christmas exchange.

This is a beautiful Dash Camaro kit on
an afx chassis with turned wheels
for the proper tuck up front.

House of Kolors paint through
the airbrush and Testors details
finish out the project. 

It was a pleasure to contribute
to this fine HobbyTalk tradition!
Thanks again, Ed!:thumbsup:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Lone the double flame job, Joez!!! Awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I got my new flame masks.. Guess I gotta try 'em!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, I like that doubling up trick...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great flame job - double! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## sethndaddy

This was another one of them there cars I wanted to keep, lol.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Joez, smoking hot flame job bud. :dude:


----------



## videojimmy

one of the best flame jobs I've ever seen! GREAT work!


----------



## bobhch

Joez,

This Camaro is one Dy-no-mite looker Man!!

 :roll:Merry Christmas:roll:


----------



## JordanZ870

*HippyTreeHuggerGarage presents: HoHtDeuceRoadster*

Thank you, men.
I am really starting to get a handle on this airbrush business.
I have gotten very sound advice from Bill...I can even spray goop...Hall and Bob...Pssht....Zilla :thumbsup: 
Without these two gents, I would still be trying to spray maple syrup. :lol:









Back in 2007, a few of us came together in chat and pooled our
talents and resources for a charity auction(Heart Of HobbyTalk) benefiting a heart foundation.
Bill Hall had created a beautiful roadster on a modified Tjet chassis.
His build included filled and smoothed front hood sides & rear wheel wells on the body
and a slammed Tjet chassis, pared back to accommodate his nifty body work.
We agreed that it would be a wonderful basis for a set of auction cars.

Bill sent his Deuce roadster (double-boxed and triple wrapped) to me for laps... 
errr I mean casting, right? I think I sent him 10 or so decent resin bodies and his roadster 
back (dang that thing ran smoooth!) to begin the chassis
builds. (NOS chassis, Courtesy of Sethanddaddy-Ed, on the cheap) I think at this
point, Bill developed an allergy to resin dust as he cut bodies to match each
prepped chassis individually. (sorry Bill)

When the bodies were properly prepped, they were sent off to then
newbie Bob...insert something funny here...Zilla who was gracious enough
to jump in at the 11th hour and perform some truly stunning paint jobs.
You can check back into Bobs posts and probably find some pics.
(HOHT Deuce owners, feel free to add your own car to this thread!)

Here is the build thread, hey!:thumbsup:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=179112&highlight=HOHT+roadster

It's funny, I went a long way to tell a short tale.
Here is MY 4R HOHT Deuce Roadster copy (Red Roadster Resin Replica) of Bills 
beautiful Deuce roadster. It's beautiful paint work, like all the others was
done by Bob... You want WHAT painted on it?!...Zilla:thumbsup:

Thanks for the read, there is more to come!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow - great paint! :thumbsup: Two colors but amazing end result!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Ahhhhh....yes....the missing link.*

Hallelujah! Finally completed. Notably Joez chassis also sports the rear drop axle modification. Wow! Seems like just yesterday. 

Here's the auction lineup just prior to shipping.












First came the Orange Crush, then little Red Roadster Hood aka the HOHT roadster, then Old Blue, then the green Rumble Roadster with functional rumble seat.










Each model sported something a little different. The Crush was the prototype, the Roadster was the spin off, the Rumbler was on a dare, and Ole Blue was just for the sheer joy of it. It was the wild and crazy early years of goop, where there were no roolz and anything could be something. Not much has changed.










There is also the elusive and still incomplete yellow Highboy Coupe that completes this series. I keep threatening it with completion. :tongue: 











Like all my cars, they still get regular track time.


----------



## JordanZ870

*HippyTreeHuggerGarage presents: StreetSleeper*

Here is a GlasTech Mercury wagon, slung low
on a Tjet Chassis with a set of my favorite
Vincent Alpina wheels.:thumbsup:

Metalic Blue and Silver paints take
advantage of the body's crisp lines
in a traditional 80's paint scheme. 

How can ya not love a super street sleeper
like this! Plenty of big block room under the hood
and plenty of room in the back for nap time!:lol:

This is a beautiful casting, Randy.
The Merc was a joy to build. Thank you.









Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## TGM2054

Nap time ???? Do you know how much beer would fit in the back! :thumbsup: I'm liking those colors!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow!!! Like that color package... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks for making my stuff look so good!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Crawling in the back ain't for napping Joez... We know what you two are doing back there!! Better hope the Sheriff don't shine the light in on ya, or the farmer don't catch ya parked in his cornfield! :devil::devil: :wave: Good thing the windows are tinted!!

Oh, she looks great by the way!!! Really nice job on the 2 tone!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking wagon there joez870. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice Ride Zman!



Rob


----------



## WesJY

Joez - SWEET GROCERY GETTER CAR!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

"Outta the car long hair!"


----------



## Omega

Bill Hall said:


> "Outta the car long hair!"



LOL, 

Dave


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome two tone Wagon! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Very 70s -- dig it! :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Thanks guys!

As I had said, this was a fun build. :thumbsup:
Plenty of room in that body to easily fit an AFX snappy, too!
Get your from Randy, hey!


----------



## bobhch

Joez,

Digging your Pimp Wagon AKA Grocery Getter Dude!!










Done up the Mullet way....Yeah Baby!!

Bob...Can pick up the kids and the Keg...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

*A clean track is a happy track!*

Hey guys!

I have been on the hunt for this lil beauty
for many years and always found them to be well out of my price range
on the US Ebay.
This Faller track cleaning truck paddled ashore via the German Ebay.:thumbsup:
Though used, it is in fantastic condition.
The level of detail in this Faller line is simply amazing. There is even 
a driver inside! The cargo is actually a cast metal chunk of some
sort, providing the necessary weight to compress the two stainless
steel foils that scrub the rails clean. I was surprised by it's weight!
I bet it weighs near 4 oz? I am really looking forward to taking
it for a spin on the new HippyTreeHugger Track in just a week or so!




























Thanks for the read, there is more to come!:wave:


----------



## bobhch

That "F" on the front says it all...FALLER!!

Nice Truck to lap around your track Dude. 

If Bruce was alive today he could have done this one up for a t-jet chassis for sure. R.I.P. Bruce

Joez does this have a rear hitch? I think Faller made a matching trailer for this truck to get pulled around also...

Bob...will check my Faller catalog...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

Gotta love that German engineering. Thats a nice looking ride.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool addition to the track scene Joez!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great acquistion!! :thumbsup: Faller trucks are well engineered. ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> That "F" on the front says it all...FALLER!!
> 
> Nice Truck to lap around your track Dude.
> 
> If Bruce was alive today he could have done this one up for a t-jet chassis for sure. R.I.P. Bruce
> 
> Joez does this have a rear hitch? I think Faller made a matching trailer for this truck to get pulled around also...
> 
> Bob...will check my Faller catalog...zilla


I "Think",... 1of our HT'rs has the trailer on fleabay...
i'll try & find it & repost..

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## alpink

congrats on that fine acquisition.


----------



## JordanZ870

Thanks, guys. 
I am very* excited to try it out!



bobhch said:


> That "F" on the front says it all...FALLER!!
> 
> Nice Truck to lap around your track Dude.
> 
> If Bruce was alive today he could have done this one up for a t-jet chassis for sure. R.I.P. Bruce
> 
> Joez does this have a rear hitch? I think Faller made a matching trailer for this truck to get pulled around also...
> 
> Bob...will check my Faller catalog...zilla



Yes,Bob, there is a hitch on the back. A trailer would be very cool.
Especially if it matches!:thumbsup:

Faller catalog? Where the heck can I get one?


----------



## tjd241

Joe try this link. They show 2 trailers with 2 model numbers based on year produced.... http://faller-ams.se/bilareng.html


----------



## JordanZ870

I had a look, Dave.
Dang, there are some beautiful cars!
I saw the trailers, too.
Thank you for the 'heads-up'.


----------



## videojimmy

Nice score... LOVE the Faller truck line, all of them. Their pancake motors are the best, IMO


----------



## JordanZ870

*HippyTreeHuggerGarage presents:Rapid Delivery*

Hi Guys!

As I had said in chat the other night:
"All track and no slot cars makes joez a dull boy."
I needed some diversion from my intense track building sessions.
This resin Divco, built for a friend was just the ticket!
(He got the body at a show)










The Divco is built on an AW snappy 4 gear and slammed to the limit.
The front wheels were shaved of their center shoulder for wider tires
and a bit more than half of their spacers to get then tucked in all cozy.
Of course I painted it my favorite color(s) and added BMF to
the advertising panels so the owner's choice of decals
should really pop!











She was a real sweety to work on and I would LOVE
to find one of my very own to customize. As big as 
it appears, it sure goes around the track pretty well!











Thanks for the read, there's more to come!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's a beauty. Joe!! My favorite colors too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

It may not be a perfect match, but I think Hilltop's Glasstech guys Hammered out a Divco... Might be for a T jet, can't recall exactly...


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

joez870 said:


> As I had said in chat the other night:
> "All track and no slot cars makes joez a dull boy."


Nice diversion Joe... Cool flame-age and wheel choice/treatment too. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a smoooooth ride!!! Likin' the flame work and the Moons...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Hittman101

I like how that turned out love the color..


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome delivery with cool flames & Moons! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Joez,

Man it's neat to see you pumpin' out slots like this!! Cool Beans...phttttt :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great paint and flame job on this Divco Truckster Dude!!

Bob...I see green slots...zilla


----------



## win43

Sweet


----------

